# I hate money...



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

...so I decided that I should try and restore a mk1 rocco. No holds barred. Start with a decent shell, strip it down to absolutely NOTHING, and build it from the ground up. I've been a Vw guy forever. I've been a master Vw tech for seemingly forever. I've never attempted something like this, and there is a good chance I'm gonna regret it. But, it's gonna happen. It's gonna be driven daily. And it's gonna be exactly like I, (read, ME!), thinks Vw should've built it. It's gonna take years, and way too much money...but it starts something like this here.

Being delivered down to NC from the rust belt on the back of a Vw Taro...










Initial inspection shots:


































































More to come...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks like a great start!  Surprisingly little rust for coming from the rust belt. :thumbup:


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

Patiently awaits further pics...


----------



## BILL CARSON (Dec 2, 2010)

Very nice!opcorn:


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Not bad at all.opcorn:
Has less rust than my 76.
Its going to be a fine car/scirocco to build.


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

Damn the first five pictures and it could have been MY car!! (Before I restored it)


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

I know, I hate money too 
Its funny as I also started with an Idiana red Mk1 for my first resto-project.
But I had more rust issues than you to fix 

Enjoy it, I know I did!

The end result, realizing that you did it, is priceless

Inspirationnal picture


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

hah, yeah, I've read your build thread 3 or 4 times now. Very nice work. 

Probably don't need none of this in there...


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

Subscribed, if I cant have a roc of my own I'm damn well going to watch those that do.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

everybody luvs more peektures


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Falcor said:


> Subscribed, if I cant have a roc of my own I'm damn well going to watch those that do.



Ahem....:what:

Falcor, (get out of my brain...)



TBerk


----------



## DKScirocco (Sep 30, 2003)

Falcor said:


> Subscribed, if I cant have a roc of my own I'm damn well going to watch those that do.


For me I have a Scirocco but no chance of doing a restore so..... opcorn: on this exciting thread....


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Yup i hate mine so much i keep giving it to strangers.

gonna be a winter full of scirocco fun


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> Looks like a great start!  Surprisingly little rust for coming from the rust belt. :thumbup:


I was thinking the same thing :thumbup:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

echassin said:


> I was thinking the same thing :thumbup:


yeah, I couldn't believe it...but of course, the deeper you dig, the more you find...


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

veedubtek said:


>


Does Bondo that deep qualify as a sculpture ? 

Still, in the UK, we'd kill for a shell as clean as that.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

veedubtek said:


>


Well, looks like a good find and a fun project. Since Mk1 Scirocco dashes are a dime a dozen I figure you'll want to replace yours, it looks kinda dusty.

I'd be glad to take it off your hands, I'll even pay shipping.

:laugh:

[damn... nice car, great dash. Good luck and I'll be watching].


----------



## HATCHET (Oct 22, 2009)

veedubtek said:


>


I spy bewbies. Subscribed.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Eistreiber said:


> Well, looks like a good find and a fun project. Since Mk1 Scirocco dashes are a dime a dozen I figure you'll want to replace yours, it looks kinda dusty.
> 
> I'd be glad to take it off your hands, I'll even pay shipping.
> 
> ...


hah, not near as nice as it seems, but better than alot I've seen. Still gonna need some restoration work.



HATCHET said:


> I spy bewbies. Subscribed.



good eye, sir. 


To the blaster!


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

:thumbup:
Keep up the good work looks like it is comming along quickly. Well quicker than mine.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Tim Chunks said:


> :thumbup:
> Keep up the good work looks like it is comming along quickly. Well quicker than mine.



Unfortunately, it's actually slow as hell. These pics date back to march? Progress has really slowed lately, have to finish building my wifes new car first:











She is back from the blaster. Parts are still there. Should have some more pics soon


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)




----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

That could be an art exhibit.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

mr.brown said:


> That could be an art exhibit.



I love that pic. More as of yesterday:














































headin over today to hopefully finish cleaning all the sand/media out. 

any guesses as to what this harness might control?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

...and video!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvnbvFchgHc&feature=share


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

veedubtek said:


>


Wow - nice car, Indiana Red is pretty, though I doubt it will remain that color.

What a rust free example. Amazing. This is only the the third car I have seen (know of) that still has its exhaust shield.

DO NOT THROW THAT AWAY!

Good luck and looking forward to seeing the progress.

For all of you complaining that your projects are going at a record slow pace, give it up.

The record is mine 

PS: I am interested in that shield if you are not going to use it.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Color is still TBD. Might stay OG, doubtful though. 

Definitely keepin the heatshield 

Back in 99, I was deployed to Kuwait for 6 months or so, lived in the middle of the desert. Terrible windstorms, sand just everywhere. Pretty sure cleaning all the sand/media out of this thing now is 10x worse...




















But, finally all clean and tucked back away until I can get started on the bodywork...which is hopefully soon.


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

Looking good :thumbup:

I'll have to make a run up to W/S one of these weekends. The Scirocco needs to stretch its legs.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

petebee said:


> Looking good :thumbup:
> 
> I'll have to make a run up to W/S one of these weekends. The Scirocco needs to stretch its legs.



hell yeah man, come on up.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

veedubtek said:


>


This picture is full of win.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Progress!!!

Off the trailor and back on jackstands... No photographic proof, sorry.


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

veedubtek said:


> Progress!!!
> 
> Off the trailor and back on jackstands... No photographic proof, sorry.


 I believe you, mine is still a roller for now, have not decided if it will get toughed anymore this winter. I'm thinking id rather park inside this winter


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

LubsDaDubs said:


> I'm thinking id rather park inside this winter


hah...that was my plan too, so I'm doing this in my buddies garage. Then of course I bought the wrecked one for my wife, which slid the manx over, so...again, I have no inside parking.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

etch primed and blocked...and as expected, a WHOLE lot more crap I didn't want to see. I ain't skeered though...












great game Pens!


----------



## mkymk2 (Nov 14, 2004)

veedubtek said:


> any guesses as to what this harness might control?


Looks like a 2.0T harness you got there?

I am doing the exact same thing as you. Tearing down a 79' down to the bones, but I'm putting a 1.8T k04 instead of a 2.0T. That is what you're putting in right? Good luck with the build! I'll keep an eye out for updates. :thumbup:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

mkymk2 said:


> Looks like a 2.0T harness you got there?
> 
> I am doing the exact same thing as you. Tearing down a 79' down to the bones, but I'm putting a 1.8T k04 instead of a 2.0T. That is what you're putting in right? Good luck with the build! I'll keep an eye out for updates. :thumbup:



Indeed, sir! Albeit, not just a 2.0T harness, but a TSI. 

I had initially planned on a 1.8T...I even went as far as obtaining it with all parts needed, and completely rebuilt it. It is still sitting on my engine stand at the moment (for sale!) Along with a custom short runner intake, ATP mani, T3/T4 hair dryer, and lots of other random bits...really need to sell all of it to help fund this beast.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

things just keep a happenin...


----------



## mkymk2 (Nov 14, 2004)

veedubtek said:


> Indeed, sir! Albeit, not just a 2.0T harness, but a TSI.
> 
> I had initially planned on a 1.8T...I even went as far as obtaining it with all parts needed, and completely rebuilt it. It is still sitting on my engine stand at the moment (for sale!) Along with a custom short runner intake, ATP mani, T3/T4 hair dryer, and lots of other random bits...really need to sell all of it to help fund this beast.


Nice! I have my engine and turbo setup too, but I still have to rebuild it. It'll be a couple years to put it all together kind of like you but sounds like you're well on your way! Are you going with the Indiana Red paint to keep it original or are you doing something else?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

mkymk2 said:


> Nice! I have my engine and turbo setup too, but I still have to rebuild it. It'll be a couple years to put it all together kind of like you but sounds like you're well on your way! Are you going with the Indiana Red paint to keep it original or are you doing something else?




No clue yet...I've toyed around with lots of different ideas at this point. I used to hate mars red, until my buddy painted his mk1 a few months back and I actually got to see it new and fresh...so, kinda curious if I might feel the same way about some fresh indiana. Got plenty of time to decide I guess.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

just keep chippin away a little at a time...


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Keep it up! I am using this as motivation to get working on mine


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

keep on keepin on...


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

lookin good walt :beer::wave:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

fanks! figger anything out with yours yet? 


teeny tiny update...


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

veedubtek said:


> fanks! figger anything out with yours yet?


yep, i figgered out i want to burn it to the ground opcorn:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

good call. :thumbup:


started on the back end-


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

do work son!


----------



## sciroccodriver (Jan 18, 2004)

Walt, Dan May continues to approve. Word!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

veedubtek said:


> do work son!


I hope you don't mind potentially unwelcome advice, but the rear wheel arch of a mk1 is one of the places one's eye tends to land, so the lip needs to be perfect, same as the upper body line, hard to do, I realize.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

echassin said:


> I hope you don't mind potentially unwelcome advice, but the rear wheel arch of a mk1 is one of the places one's eye tends to land, so the lip needs to be perfect, same as the upper body line, hard to do, I realize.



All advice is always welcome. Far from done friend, I assure you, tis only the second rough coat. Hell, as far as bodywork, I know I suck...I'm merely the beer hander-outer, checkbook, and tool bitch for this stage. The fine folks at everythingeuro are handling the make-pretty aspects. I get the easy job - everything else that isn't paint/bodywork. 


Hi Dan. :wave:


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

veedubtek said:


> Indeed, sir! Albeit, not just a 2.0T harness, but a TSI.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

hail damage? not anymore...


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

I dig. Keep up the good progress and spending dead presidents.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

got the engine on the stand today 











then, went ahead and put the car on one too


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup::wave::beer:


----------



## blizzardVR6 (Nov 16, 2005)

heh, just found this thread in yer sig...  i'd love to be honorary drunk tool bitch for a weekend eace:


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

veedubtek said:


>


opcorn:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

baby steps. started into the engine. failed chain tensioner, 8 bent valves. much better than the oil starvation I was afraid of!


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

veedubtek said:


>


Have you or are you going to pull the intake manifold? I'm curious to how the carbon buildup compares to that of the FSI.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

ruso said:


> Have you or are you going to pull the intake manifold? I'm curious to how the carbon buildup compares to that of the FSI.



oh yeah, it's coming off. it's one of the early ones, I need to put a late model one on there. I'll get ya a pic, kinda curious myself.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

veedubtek said:


> oh yeah, it's coming off. it's one of the early ones, I need to put a late model one on there. I'll get ya a pic, kinda curious myself.


I'd love to see pics. Also, what's up with the unused port on the right side of the manifold? Is that ever used?


----------



## DubbinMkII (Jul 8, 2002)

Awesome progress so far. :thumbup:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

ruso said:


> I'd love to see pics. Also, what's up with the unused port on the right side of the manifold? Is that ever used?



shoulda told ya last night in person, forgotted about this. assuming your talking about the large port off the side of the intake where we tapped the boost gauges on our fsi's, it's unused on a tsi. 

been on vaca since last week, progress should hopefully commence mid-next week sometime once I get back in town


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

ugh...the more we tear into it, the more hidden rust is still being found.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Could the skin on the floor around the sub frame but cut out and fixed with the 
body on a rotisory.Now not the whole floor just about 4 inches of each side down to
where the side brace is?opcorn:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

you mean the section between the rocker and the rail? I don't see why not, but I'd run a brace between the 2 rockers anyway, just to be safe. I'm still debating just how anal I'm gonna be with this and if I'm gonna pull those rails and straighten them or not...


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

No problem, going there without bracing...
This is how I did mine: I replaced the sheetmetal, with square tubing. I only replaced the damaged side, but it looks better than the stock sheetmetal IMHO.


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

Exciting thread, Walt! Subscribing to see where it goes. :thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

I wish I had a rotisserie!!

Nice thread! At this point I would pull them and make them straight.



Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

all these a1 and s1 cars getting well built these days. :thumbup:

one day i may tackle a full on restoration.

good luck!


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

veedubtek said:


> Unfortunately, it's actually slow as hell. These pics date back to march? Progress has really slowed lately, have to finish building my wifes new car first:



Got that out of the way finally...now can direct more fundage towards the mk1 direction.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

veedubtek said:


> Got that out of the way finally...now can direct more fundage towards the mk1 direction.


Post more pics! opcorn:


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh sweet. For some reason I only just noticed this thread. In for updates opcorn:


----------



## THCRocco (Jan 6, 2012)

One of the cleanest shells i have ever seen from this area (assuming you got it in NC) If you ever need a hand im always eager to work on something new and learn a thing or two. i know a thing or two about em  Good luck and subscribed!


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

THCRocco said:


> One of the cleanest shells i have ever seen from this area (assuming you got it in NC) If you ever need a hand im always eager to work on something new and learn a thing or two. i know a thing or two about em  Good luck and subscribed!




hell yeah, hit me up anytime you're this way....we're always in the garage messin with sumthin!

more pics tomorrow...just a few very minor updates from today.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

progress is happenin...pics are comin...gtg tomorrow, mebbe thursday. initial goal was sowo 2013...startin to think maybe a bit sooner, I'm sure the hardest parts are yet to come though


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Project looks great so far. One day I hope to do a similar project, building it from a bare frame like yourself. I'm looking forward to the engine setup, any plans on going big turbo or maybe a K04? Either way it will scream, the power out of these new engines is amazing.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

8716vrocco said:


> Project looks great so far. One day I hope to do a similar project, building it from a bare frame like yourself. I'm looking forward to the engine setup, any plans on going big turbo or maybe a K04? Either way it will scream, the power out of these new engines is amazing.


Initially, it's definitely gonna be stock turbo. Within a year, it'll probably end up K04, just for the ridiculous power gains and reliability...but I just can't justify any more than that with the whole lack of traction and all.


----------



## blizzardVR6 (Nov 16, 2005)

mmm, like mother milk..  i wanna see this when i come down


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

blizzardVR6 said:


> mmm, like mother milk..


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

veedubtek said:


> Initially, it's definitely gonna be stock turbo. Within a year, it'll probably end up K04, just for the ridiculous power gains and reliability...but I just can't justify any more than that with the whole lack of traction and all.


Good call on the K04, I was amazed at the power these TSI engines are getting with them. Looks awesome so far, keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

:heart: mo progress

per special request, more detailed pics of the jack point. As evidenced by earlier pics, my one jack point had some rot underneath it. So, removed it:










evidence:










rotten section removed:










buh-bye rusty:










fresh metal:










reattached:












then removed the inner floor to access the broken control arm mount stud:











and got the front apron pulled and straightened:











oh yeah...things are happenin...


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

Looking good! How did you determine that you had rot under the jack point? Now I am paranoid...

Also looks like you left the factory undercoating on the car...correct?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

:heart: this build!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

^Me too :thumbup:

Thx for the pics under the jack point. Seeing now how the area is built, I would definitely recommend anyone with known damage there take a close look and fix it while it's still relatively simple to do.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

ruso said:


> Have you or are you going to pull the intake manifold? I'm curious to how the carbon buildup compares to that of the FSI.



Still haven't pulled mine yet, heh. But, did pull the one off the white car, which has 70,000 miles on it, and it was perfect. However, had one at work yesterday. 09 GTI TSI, 62K with sporadic cold start misfires on #2, and the port was clogged up FSI styles.



petebee said:


> Looking good! How did you determine that you had rot under the jack point? Now I am paranoid...
> 
> Also looks like you left the factory undercoating on the car...correct?


It was pretty obvious:











We left alot of the factory stuff on, but we're still blasting here and there.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

man, what a great weekend for scirocco progress...


caved in floorboards and crushed rails - no more!




















more blasting and ready to begin seam welding:











blasted and etch primed:











Picked up some lug studs to use for the LCA mounts today, I think they'll work out perfectly. Also snagged some 1/4" flat stock to help brace the same area. Was hoping to do that inside the floor but it's just gonna work out better underneath I think. 



Instead of undercoating the chassis, I was thinking about covering the entire undercarriage and wheel wells with a 2 part urethane bedliner like this:

http://www.amazon.com/U-POL-0820V-GUN-Black-Truck-Liner/dp/B003TQIIPG

Thoughts/opinions/suggestions?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

How did you straighten the floor beams? BFH from the inside and filler to smooth it all out?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

echassin said:


> How did you straighten the floor beams? BFH from the inside and filler to smooth it all out?



BFH and some wooden blocks to push the floors back out (they were caved in a bit), and a stud gun/puller to pull the rails. Like this when we were pulling the roof out on the white car:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm jealous of your tool.

I mean your Stud Gun.

No, I mean the thing that you used to fix the roof.

Jeez, your minds are all in the gutter


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

veedubtek said:


> Still haven't pulled mine yet, heh. But, did pull the one off the white car, which has 70,000 miles on it, and it was perfect. However, had one at work yesterday. 09 GTI TSI, 62K with sporadic cold start misfires on #2, and the port was clogged up FSI styles.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

wut you confuzzled aboot ryan?




penetration = sexy











and omg is seam welding sexy when finished:


----------



## crehner (Feb 14, 2011)

Good lord! That is gorgeous.


----------



## dacolino (Jun 1, 2002)

Excellent build, awesome welding!


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

THat is going to be one hell of beautiful engine bay when finished:thumbup:


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

veedubtek said:


> wut you confuzzled aboot ryan?


 How two different cars with the same motor and nearly the same milage could be completely opposite in terms of buildup.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

ruso said:


> How two different cars with the same motor and nearly the same milage could be completely opposite in terms of buildup.


 ahh, word...no doubt. I've replaced probably 20 of these intake manifolds now at varying mileages...this is the first one I've ever seen with any buildup at all...I'm willing to bet it's a fluke or some form of preventable failure (wrong oil, ****ty gas, poor maintenance), whatever. I guess we'll see as time goes on... 


thanks for the kind words guys, I'm stoked. Kind of a busy week, but I'm really hoping to get some undercoating on real soon.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

engine bay sanded all over again...perfection is hard work. 

Got the big parts back today...not happy with the doors at all, but they are salvageable. Beam turned out nice: 












Gotta get together the front spindles, booster, and various hinges and brackets one day soon and get them all out for blasting and coating. 


Also, got the 1/4" flat stock cut and drilled and installed for the front LCA mount reinforcements: 












aaaaaaand, got the rear arches trimmed out. Still alot of work to do there. 













Startin to get spendy...good thing I hate money.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

one fender test fit, sitting in good company: 










one rusty hole filled and evap bracket removed: 











engine bay hopefully just about ready for one final coat: 










other panels etch primed and ready for work: 










the worst panel with some fresh etch primer: 











trunk full of parts to disassemble at work tomorrow in preparation for blasting and coating, hopefully next week.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

looks like a scirocco again! 










front fenders rolled: 










no mo antenna: 










couple sections needed removed here: 










badges? wiper? squirter? nah. 










bottom of that fender wasn't so hot: 












good day...more tomorrow. hopefully.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

68 degrees in NC, that means invite people over to work on the rocco! 










little bit o' progress today. got a bunch of parts disassembled. got a bunch more dropped off at the blaster/coater. drank lot's o' beer. made several trips to the hardware store. and still managed to- 

got some work on the drivers door done: 










mk5's are good for something - donor metal! 










and more rear wheel well love: 











:heart: 

orderin a bunch more stuff tomorrow. if all goes well, chassis assembly begins next weekend. *fingers crossed*


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

Working on the Rocc tomorrow (Sun)? If so PM your cell #...weather looks nice and I might need to stretch my Rocc's legs a bit.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Probably not working on her tomorrow, but will be around! Come on by and drink a beer! I'll shoot ya a PM. 

one more....god I love progress.


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

veedubtek said:


> Come on by and drink beer


 this


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

what a great day to drink, burn stuff, and stare at the rocco. nice to meet ya pete! ASG now, let's go geno!


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice to meet with you too Walt. Rocc looks great...can't wait to see more. Need to save my pennies so Geno can work his art on mine!


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

one arch almost ready for final coat. 










door much straighter, had to cut the entire mirror section back out and reinforce it underneath, line just wasn't quite straight. 










view down from the front 










first rough coat on this door, fender removed again to tackle the rotted out lower portion, and a little subtle mod 











my wallet is ready to go on vacation...


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Dang, you work fast! In the body work field ever? And spotted the A2 flapper door. One of my favorite parts on a mk1 is the "star" gas cap but I'm sure you will make the filler door look right!


Post enhanced with free VIP posting status.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

haha, nah...my buddy is doin most of the bodywork. 










this is more my gig, finally tore into the engine today:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

gawd I love mo progress. 

more holes filled: 



















roughing in the fuel door: 










and passenger rocker fixed:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

at what point do I declare insanity? 


undercoated. finally. 










hatchwork. 










hoodwork. 












sumthin different in the works for the rear arches...good thing I really do hate money.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking great!!


Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

not even narrating these pics...if you don't know what's happening here, then you are probably with 99% of the rest of the population...but I've got a woody. 




































































































:heart:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh wow... That looks fantastic! What color are you thinking of painting it?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

veedubtek said:


> not even narrating these pics...if you don't know what's happening here,


 Ooo- OOO- *raises and waves hand vigorously* OOOOOOO! I KNOW! 

Looks great!:thumbup:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

need 

those 

arches! 

awesome work over there :thumbup::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

we may need to put tv's in the arches so it gets noticed


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking very nice, where did you get the arches from? 


Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Brycejoseph said:


> Oh wow... That looks fantastic! What color are you thinking of painting it?


 
Thanks! Not sure yet. Thoughts change daily as far as color. Last night was a T-red or candy white kinda night. Today, I'm dead seat on signal green, or gt3-rs orange. It's pretty well been a constant mind battle of those 4 colors since before I had the car. I'm really leaning towards the orange. 



16v po boy said:


> we may need to put tv's in the arches so it gets noticed


 wheel arch tv's. heckeblende tv. tv centercaps. side mirror tv's. mk2 fuel door? nope, tv door. thinking even instead of having windows, they could all be tv screens. mtv is so 80's, eetv is the future. 



ziggirocco said:


> Looking very nice, where did you get the arches from?
> 
> 
> Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


 mk1 cabrio. 


thanks for the kind words guys...these turned out better than I could've ever dreamed. The fronts look wrong now. Gotta find some bunny fenders like yesterday. I believe I'll be towing her to SoWo after all...


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

Go with the orange!


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

petebee said:


> Go with the orange!


gives me a whole new reason to get back to the garage


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

petebee said:


> Go with the orange!


boom!:heart:


----------



## irocc (Feb 8, 2011)

Subscribed! Can't wait to see more progress. Looks really good :thumbup:


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

wunder wat cost more on this build,,, the paint and body supplies,,, the parts,,, or the massive amount of beers consumed while working, watching, parts hunting, pikture taking, and what notz


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

16v po boy said:


> wunder wat cost more on this build,,, the paint and body supplies,,, the parts,,, or the massive amount of beers consumed while working, watching, parts hunting, pikture taking, and what notz




1. Real beer
2. Supplies
3. The cheap canned hydration beers to get ready for the real beers. 
4. Everything else.



slow day at the real job today. 

put these together:










and bought these:











hopefully makin some more magic happen tonight.


----------



## sw05s2k (Aug 31, 2010)

Man, this is impressive :thumbup:


----------



## GoNuts123 (May 27, 2011)

veedubtek said:


>


An amazing pic!:thumb up:

Any chance we could get the jpeg?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

http://www.jiabano.com/cars/81rocco/rocco.jpg


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

hooray for primer:



















first rough fit:










symmetrical is critical:










welding her up:










full side shot:










sex:











:beer:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

veedubtek said:


> sex:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, sex for sure! I will have one :beer: to celebrate this goodness as well


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

I wish I had friends


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

You've got an artist doing the bodywork on this thing. 


And, best project thread title ever. :laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

How is the inner well joined to the new rear arch (it looks like the new arch sticks out a bit further than stock)?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

1/2 of it was cut off (just past the first line), then relief cuts and hammered it out towards the new arch, and it will get a healthy application of seam sealer. Same for the fronts.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

echassin said:


> How is the inner well joined to the new rear arch (it looks like the new arch sticks out a bit further than stock)?



tried to snag a pic of both...didn't turn out real well. No seam sealer yet:






















filler round 1:










round 2: 










fresh primer!










block sanding while primer dries....and more applied...and more drying...rinse and repeat:










primered fronts hung back on:










oooooooh yeah, I dig it.


----------



## nickbukowy (Mar 4, 2011)

looking good man, i cant wait to see the final product :thumbup:


----------



## sciroccodriver (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm Dan May, and I approve! 




Keep it going Walt and guys. You're doing what would take me 10 years and you're knocking it out of the park. :beer::beer::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The Rabbit arches have crisper lines that match the crisp body lines of a Mk1 Scirocco perfectly :thumbup:

Well done. Great vision and perfect execution.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Exactly what I would do..... If I had a s1, a welder, money, time..........

Great work guys!!


Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

echassin said:


> The Rabbit arches have crisper lines that match the crisp body lines of a Mk1 Scirocco perfectly :thumbup:
> 
> Well done. Great vision and perfect execution.



Thank you sir, I feel the same way. Couldn't be happier with how they turned out. 

Took the last 2 nights off, so no real updates. Bodyguy got everything blocked today and worked on one of the door seal channels...probably finish those and the jams as well as another coat of primer tomorrow. If all goes well, I'll pick up the front seats saturday, watch the hockey game, and then get her on wheels again! Maybe sunday...more pics soon I'm sure!


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

Great stuff - loving the wheel arches. What color were you thinking the most about today? Orange is always great. :beer:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

lol...yeah, still orange today. though I've been looking at papaya, glut, candy tangerine, big bad orange, etc...Pressure is building, gotta buy paint soon!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

A body that straight has to be painted jet black.

Seriously. Black Sciroccos look great, but only if they're really straight, and this one appears to be very straight.

Did I mention straight?


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

echassin said:


> A body that straight has to be painted jet black.
> 
> Seriously. Black Sciroccos look great, but only if they're really straight, and this one appears to be very straight.
> 
> Did I mention straight?


:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup:
Some TSI love always tickles our fancy!:thumbup:


----------



## way2manydubs (Mar 10, 2006)

Ill give this one a standing slow clap.
Amazing work.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:heart:


----------



## heown (Oct 22, 2007)

awesome built, cant wait to see the progress!


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

Awesome build!! Hit me up if you need any hints on the 2ltr swap!


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

kevinmacd said:


> Awesome build!! Hit me up if you need any hints on the 2ltr swap!


tsi mk1 floatin out there yet?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

16v po boy said:


> :thumbup:



me. you. bodyguy. 6 pack of hopslam and some dr pepper. noone leaves tonight until a color is decided. 


on second thought, prolly outta get a case of yuengling too...and bodyguy can get his own dr pepper.



for now, I give you hood.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Definitely subscribed to this thread :thumbup:

Glad we got to talk yesterday and looking forward to assisting any way we can!

:beer:opcorn:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks Danny, you should see my email tonight or first thing tomorrow.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

veedubtek said:


> prolly outta get a case of yuengling too...


more like 6 cases of black & tan


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

veedubtek said:


> me. you. bodyguy. 6 pack of hopslam and some dr pepper. noone leaves tonight until a color is decided.
> on second thought, prolly outta get a case of yuengling too...and bodyguy can get his own dr pepper.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 868valver (Nov 3, 2009)

This Scirocco is going to be special! Keep up the exceptional work. Cant wait to see the mechanical part of the build.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

Walt I vote for orange (non-metallic) with black lower fender / door stripes a la Rabbit GTI.


----------



## blizzardVR6 (Nov 16, 2005)

blood red eace:


----------



## nickbukowy (Mar 4, 2011)

blizzardVR6 said:


> blood red eace:


x2

i haven't seen one painted blood red, that would look mean but clean at the same time


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

> wahhhhhhh gotta go spend time with the wife,, wahhhhhh



LOL. gotta buy time when I can, you know this. was a well deserved evening off...I'll be over there just about all day tomorrow...luckily, bodyguy gets **** done:


arches seam sealed:










buncha work to the inside of the door and jams:










and this may not seem like progress to anyone who doesn't know bodywork, but more primer and blockwork all over. One more coat of primer and one more final block and she should be ready for paint!


















More tomorrow, I promise! Pickin up the front seats in raleigh first thing in the am and then go realize what parts I'm missing to get the chassis together.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

BTW - STILL undecided on color. So feel free to leave your choices below


----------



## blizzardVR6 (Nov 16, 2005)

surely you can find the paint code


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

I vote for Mars Red:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

I hated mars, until everythingeuro redid one a few months back. 

next to my daily beater (jamie's old car):











I definitely wouldn't rule it out...


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

If you're thinking orange I like the classic Jaeger orange on these cars.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

White, as white as possible, silver always works to but is a bit bland and common, grey metallic....BMW has a gret colour called Sterling Grey, pardon the non VW content but its for illustrational purposes only:










Whatever you do, dont choose a colour that will be laughed at in two years time. Classics are classics for a reason.... 

Ps. I love the way you hate money.... :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Cosmos Silver, natch...


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Dolphin grey (audi color), jazz blue (vw), also audi TT had a cool grey on the mk1, sorry no name or color code.

BTW proper bodywork takes time, you are going at a great pace here!
Do it right, do it once!
Great work!


Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

i have suggested every color known to man. all i can say is,, if it wuz mine::: sumthin in this family:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

16v po boy said:


> i have suggested every color known to man. all i can say is,, if it wuz mine::: sumthin in this family:


I'm really liking the new rocco color, or still hot on the RS-orange! Not viper green though, no reds, no silvers for this car. It deserves something that really pops! 

Make the right choice... or else!... dun dun dunnnnn!! :beer::beer::beer::laugh:

have you considered getting small samples to spray on scrap body panels? Looking at small swatches is really difficult to get the full picture.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

how bout inaris silber or forest green, or even calypso green??


i do like the idea of mars red though:thumbup:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

16v po boy said:


>




winner.


hatch done:










fillin more holez:










new LCA studs intact:










moar blocking:










a mess of parts waiting patiently:










and bodyguy finger-****ing the underside of the hood:











decided not to bolt anything on yet. Gonna build a body dolly tomorrow hopefully and paint it on that, and _then_ get to bolting stuff together. I seem to have misplaced my easy button...


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

veedubtek said:


> winner.


wat do i win?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

16v po boy said:


> wat do i win?


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

shimmy shimmy coco pop


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

honda had some colors in the 70's that would look amazing on this car.

candy jet green
flake sunrise orange
candy baccus olive

those are my favorites.
http://www.spookytoms.com/CB750-PaintColors.html

steve


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

oh man...that candy gold or that flake sunrise orange would be titties...


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

veedubtek said:


>


Another great micro-brew from this fine state  If you are ever up here, we need to enjoy a few fine beverages. :beer:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

is it unobtainium up there too? I had this last case "imported", if you will, to the tune of $70...doesn't get much better though.


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

sunday 3:50 pm. its officially a rolling shell. :laugh:opcorn:


----------



## blizzardVR6 (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

Vintage Rubbber approves this build and expects to see a full MK1 Kit  installed and shown at every meet possible!
:laugh:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

16v po boy said:


> sunday 3:50 pm. its officially a rolling shell. :laugh:opcorn:


:thumbup:



My Old Roc said:


> Vintage Rubbber approves this build and expects to see a full MK1 Kit  installed and shown at every meet possible!
> :laugh:



you know this!


I asked someone to do this for me, and she knows nothing about cars, but here be my hopslam donk from a non-car person. lol.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

for a real update!

I learned to block sand:










buh-bye rotisserie! hello walt's awesome rolling box of awesome!










underside of hood - done!










couple more holes missing here:










mmmmm....freshly primed jams and inner doors:










bodyguy at work!










primer clouds...I'll caption more when I'm not high on this stuff:










no caption necessary:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

veedubtek said:


> is it unobtainium up there too? I had this last case "imported", if you will, to the tune of $70...doesn't get much better though.



Not to take away from your awesome progress update, but it's sold out everywhere. It goes fast and most people buy it by the case as well. 

But yes, this progress is great! I can't wait to see it in color. nom nom nom :heart:


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

d-bot said:


> Not to take away from your awesome progress update, but it's sold out everywhere. It goes fast and most people buy it by the case as well.
> 
> But yes, this progress is great! I can't wait to see it in color. nom nom nom :heart:



i got a six pack on ice thanx to walt, had 2 six packs earlier, foolishly guzzled those down. 

local pub cracks a keg on the 20th. i need to start weight training my new pitt, i predict strapping a leash to the rolling box of awesome and taking the rocco for a cruise2/20/12. :beer:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

16v po boy said:


> i need to start weight training my new pitt, i predict strapping a leash to the rolling box of awesome and taking the rocco for a cruise2/20/12. :beer:





:laugh::beer::thumbup:eace:

then and only then will I condone the name Euro...til then, he is still chooch.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

My color suggestions:

Inaris Silver Metallic (rare)
Panama Brown (classic Mk1 color)
Ice Grey Violet (SUPER rare Mk3 color)
Dolphin Gray (Audi color)
Anthracite Brown (Mk4 Toyota Supra color)
Java Black (Subaru WRX black that has a HEAVY gold flake, looks brown in the sunlight)

May have some more later on but those are some cool colors. Ice Grey and Inaris have my votes. :thumbup:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

My Old Roc said:


> Vintage Rubbber approves this build and expects to see a full MK1 Kit  installed and shown at every meet possible!
> :laugh:




Hey! Where are my goodies!?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

damn walt, damn


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

pop quiz - whats 8mm long, 4mm wide, and can destroy a TSI engine? This guy!











no big deal really, I knew what the engine needed, just wasn't sure what had caused it. I disassembled the upper timing chain tensioner, and found this guy, with 1/2 the teeth busted off inside.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

veedubtek said:


> pop quiz - whats 8mm long, 4mm wide, and can destroy a TSI engine? This guy!
> 
> no big deal really, I knew what the engine needed, just wasn't sure what had caused it. I disassembled the upper timing chain tensioner, and found this guy, with 1/2 the teeth busted off inside.


 How does something like this happen? That scares me.


----------



## $tretch (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn Bro! Can't believe the progress you made since I seen it last. It was just sandblasted...Amazing man!  Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Faded, neglected, 30 year old, weather beaten, oxidized cosmos silver is nutt'n like a fresh, clean clear-coated dip in the Cosmos Silver. Its got a hint of bluuuuue in it...

(I can't believe I'm having to splain this...)


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

ruso said:


> How does something like this happen? That scares me.



faulty chain tensioner...but I don't see an updated part yet. There again, I've only seen 2 failures...but I'd love to see a revision. Probably wouldn't be a bad idea to replace that whenever we do your rods.


----------



## detvw (Jun 5, 2001)

Matt(Dbot) was telling me about this thread. I read it, picked up a six pack of hop slam and headed straight to the garage when I got home. Very inspiring. I love what you did with the rear flares.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

veedubtek said:


> faulty chain tensioner...but I don't see an updated part yet. There again, I've only seen 2 failures...but I'd love to see a revision. Probably wouldn't be a bad idea to replace that *whenever we do your rods.*


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

I have what is probably gonna be known as - fredybenderitis. 

I needed a windshield. Needed euro bumpers. So, I did what any sane rocco guy would do, just buy another one that includes spare parts. 

Loaded up in San Bernardino today! Should be here in 7-10


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Damn some guys get all the roccos!

I would live to get my hands on a clean s1 from Cali!


Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

veedubtek said:


> I have what is probably gonna be known as - fredybenderitis.
> 
> I needed a windshield. Needed euro bumpers. So, I did what any sane rocco guy would do, just buy another one that includes spare parts.
> 
> Loaded up in San Bernardino today! Should be here in 7-10


WoW, your picking up another mk1 Scirocco  

I'm jealous!


----------



## blizzardVR6 (Nov 16, 2005)

LOLOLOL WFT Walt!?!?! hahaha  :beer:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Now that read your reply in another thread, I know this new mk1 Scirocco you purshased in CA well 

I saw it for 1st time in San Jose, CA in 2007 













By the way many years ago this mk1 Scirocco had a Callaway turbo engine in it


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah, i've read most of ally's old threads on her, lovin the history. Haven't found anything before that yet.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

a little finger ****ing to fit the external release hood latch:










fueled by hopslam...and paid for it today. hopslam hangover while driving to raleigh to buy/tow back another car...don't work out so well. 










final block. done.










final prime. done.










drank waaaaaaaay too much, so pics kinda suck. probably get a few more tomorrow and then work on gettin this thing to the paint booth!


oh yeah...gotta figure a color out still. Probably outta do that soon...


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

Lookin good Walt. I still vote for orange


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

petebee said:


> Lookin good Walt. I still vote for black


FTFY


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

I had a dream today and saw this in your future! Man so good!


Post enhanced with free VIP posting status.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

haha, awesome!



anyone know how much brake line is required to run all new hard lines? 25' seems a twang short, but 50' seems incredibly extensive. Definitely not gonna cut corners, but at $55/roll for the good stuff, I'd rather buy a 25' roll and, say, a 6' roll is that's all I'll need.

Ordered 25' of fuel line, and I'm sure that will be plenty...unless I get crazy with the routing. All depends on hopslam consumption that day I reckon...


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

What kind of brake line are you using?

seems expensive


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

vanaman said:


> What kind of brake line are you using?
> 
> seems expensive



Yeah, it is retarded expensive compared to some of the stuff I'm finding.

It's Cunifer. Copper-nickel alloy, 17K burst/3.2K max working pressure, 0.028" wall thickness. Better safe than sorry...


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

My brake line experience / consumption for my rebuild:
I took a roll of 25' plus another 6-8 ft after that...
If your putting discs in the back, I suggest you scrap the idea of running steel lines on the sides of the axle beam, and just use one SS braided line from the axle beam pivot point, all the way to the caliper; elliminating joints & flares: priceless


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

Go talk to your local napa. they have a nice poly coated brake line. its alot easier to work with and should be cheaper.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

vanaman said:


> Go talk to your local napa. they have a nice poly coated brake line. its alot easier to work with and should be cheaper.


poly-armour?


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

yep

http://www.napaonline.com/Catalog/CatalogItemDetail.aspx?R=BK_6415473_0006384159

looks like about $25 a 25' roll


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

This is the ONLY thread I_'_m subscribed to... 


(psssst- Cosmos....)m but if it's gots to be orange be sure to dip a strong Red pigment component in there...


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

vanaman said:


> yep
> 
> http://www.napaonline.com/Catalog/CatalogItemDetail.aspx?R=BK_6415473_0006384159
> 
> looks like about $25 a 25' roll


word, thanks! Gonna try to head over there this week to check it out. 



TBerk said:


> This is the ONLY thread I_'_m subscribed to...
> 
> 
> (psssst- Cosmos....)m but if it's gots to be orange be sure to dip a strong Red pigment component in there...


haha...I did think about it, but finally settled on new rocco viper green. For sure this time. Maybe...no, definitely. Yes. Done. Order it tomorrow tom!



snagged a couple more pics this evening while scrounging up parts to send to sciroccojim:




















Got NLS trans mounts ordered. Hydro clutch stuff in the works. Vintage rubber complete kit in the mail. Ellipsoids ordered (thanks PTF!). New striker pins ordered. Everything gathered up for plating ready to send out. And mk1rocco#2 will be here tomorrow with my euro bumpers, heckeblende, and spare windshield! Been quite an expensive week...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Before you get color on it I have two last requests:

1) Check how your keyboard shows what you type because you typed Black (didn't you ?:sly, yet your post shows Green 

2) Please please tweak the passenger fender fitment. It's a bit too low, so the body lines aren't even from the front of the car to the back. Those lines define the look of a mk1 and the fix is easy and well worth it: tweak the A pillar bolt holes so the height of the fender can be perfected, and tighten those three bolts before installing the rest so the fender height doesn't shift while installing the other bolts.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

My Tiguan is black. Gotta have a diverse driveway 

Look at the second pic, there are no bolts in the fenders. I'm WAY too OCD to have funky lines. 

I see cars come through the dealership all the time, and can tell they've been whacked before they come in the door...all lines/gaps will be spot on, I assure you.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*slaps forehead* D'oh! :facepalm:

Of course now it seems obvious you wouldn't miss that 

I was just checking.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

came home to 1 box containing an electronic throttle pedal and a mk5 shifter box, and 2 more boxes from vintage rubber 

then about 7:30, this showed up:











then I drank too much hopslam and left to buy another car and didn't even get to look through all the goodies inside...more tomorrow!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Teehee!


Post enhanced with free VIP posting status.


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

Walt that Hopslam is affecting your judgement...nah keep buyin' stuff so I can come see it.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

you're probably right pete, lol...that's 3 cars in 4 days now! (b5 and mk4 are just to flip though). Hopefully I get to actually drive this s1 tomorrow. I've owned well over 300 vw's and I've never actually driven an S1....sad.


hard to see, but this pic is actually my garage...and my dune buggy is against the back wall jam packed FULL of s1 parts I've been collecting. Can't wait to start putting this thing together!!!

p.s. - great game pens  god I hate the rangers...


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

Walt you will like the S1...I promise. Damn things are addicting (I've owned about 7 or 8 over the years...just can't seem to shake them).


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

NLS trans mounts went out UPS yesterday! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Your ECU is in


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

petebee said:


> Walt you will like the S1...I promise. Damn things are addicting (I've owned about 7 or 8 over the years...just can't seem to shake them).



lol...pretty sure I'm already committed now...or maybe I should be? :sly:



nothing-leaves-stock said:


> NLS trans mounts went out UPS yesterday! :beer:


:beer::beer::thumbup:



[email protected] said:


> Your ECU is in


:beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## JaxonBeEz (Feb 8, 2011)

veedubtek said:


> fanks! figger anything out with yours yet?
> 
> 
> teeny tiny update...


Hey, is that what you're using to prime the engine bay? What is that if I may ask, I've never seen one before.. and sweet project, every time I come back to this thread I start kickin myself in the ass about my own car though, it's still sittin.. still waitin 

thanks


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

laying on the core support? that's just a DA sander. done so much dam block sanding now, I can't even remember what we ever DA'd. all primer (aside from etch primer) was thrown with a paint gun. 



paint is lookin like a couple weeks out at this point  so it's all rocco#2 for a bit. Went through the bajillion boxes of stuff in it today, lots of cool ****! Got it running, err, started, and fixed the battery draw too. Hopefully take it for a cruise soon. Dam thing is lookin too clean for the initial plans...Probably gonna end up candy white with an ABA swap and just a good driver until this one is done. nothing crazy, but respectable.

So, uhh...built 2.0L 16v on MS swap for sale  soon...maybe...I'm just not a standalone kinda guy.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

If not standalone then what are you going to run?


Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

ziggirocco said:


> If not standalone then what are you going to run?
> 
> 
> Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!



on which? on this build I'll run MED17.5, stock TSI management. on #2, if I do swap it, it'll be stock ABA obd2, ME5.9.2.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

California 16v said:


> Now that read your reply in another thread, I know this new mk1 Scirocco you purshased in CA well
> 
> I saw it for 1st time in San Jose, CA in 2007
> 
> ...



did you ever get to look through all the paperwork that was with this car?  what cool history. can't believe it sold for $750 with the callaway kit on it at one point!!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

unfortunately I didn't see the paperwork, just was told by the owner the history of this Scirocco


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

veedubtek said:


> came home to 2 more boxes from vintage rubber


Pics, or it didn't get there!


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

My Old Roc said:


> Pics, or it didn't get there!














I promise, it's in there!!


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

^^^ That looks like a decent goody pile.


----------



## Yunque05 (Jan 24, 2012)

This is the first thread I have subscribed to. I dont even have a VW, yet that is. Got a Golf R on order and patiently waiting.... Your build makes me want to buy a scirocco of my own to build


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

MickR said:


> ^^^ That looks like a decent goody pile.


indeed sir. bunch of it probably gonna be sold though...zender skirts, hood scoop, vent wing windows, etc... scored a zender rear wing though....dam am I in love with that right now. 



Yunque05 said:


> This is the first thread I have subscribed to. I dont even have a VW, yet that is. Got a Golf R on order and patiently waiting.... Your build makes me want to buy a scirocco of my own to build


----------



## $tretch (Jul 10, 2006)

I bet my wheel I need is mounted to one of those tires stacked to the ceiling...looks like there is more since I was there? lol...you have a problem bro...not that it's a bad thing but you have a serious problem sir.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

$tretch said:


> I bet my wheel I need is mounted to one of those tires stacked to the ceiling...looks like there is more since I was there? lol...you have a problem bro...not that it's a bad thing but you have a serious problem sir.



lol...sure is. and I sure do. there's 3 full stacks now.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

veedubtek said:


> rough fitting of the mk5 shift box and mk6 gas pedal:


You have no idea how happy this makes me to see it installed CORRECTLY! For some reason the Mk1 kids in general like to mount it on top and doesn't look or fit as good when mounted like factory from the bottom!

PS I hate your money, too.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

This thread has been oddly silent :sly:

Methinks that after the next update we will all be GREEN with envy


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

lol...nah, couple small things to work on in the next couple days. Awaiting paint booth time.


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

booth is ready as soon as this weekend,,, as long as you can lock down a fukkin color. u sure? lets order it. chooch. gotta find my paintin shoes,,, aka running shoes. 

i dont always paint sciroccoz, but when i do ,, i drink excessively.


----------



## blizzardVR6 (Nov 16, 2005)

16v po boy said:


> i dont always paint sciroccoz, but when i do ,, i drink excessively.


:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

16v po boy said:


> booth is ready as soon as this weekend,,, as long as you can lock down a fukkin color. u sure? lets order it. chooch. gotta find my paintin shoes,,, aka running shoes.
> 
> i dont always paint sciroccoz, but when i do ,, i drink excessively.


baby steps.

coors light while we prep.

yuengling while painting.

hopslam while we watch dry.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

echassin said:


> This thread has been oddly silent :sly:
> 
> Methinks that after the next update we will all be GREEN with envy


Orange you glad it might have had Silver Lining?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

veedubtek said:


> ...coors light while we prep...


My God, WHY?!?!

I'm from Colorado, grew up there; and I wouldn't drink Coors if you put a gun to my head.


With apologies to Bill Mauldin; if you sent a sample of Coors beer to a chemist for analysis you'd likely get a reply along the lines of, "Your horse has kidney trouble...".


Jus' sayin'.


:beer::laugh:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Eistreiber said:


> My God, WHY?!?!
> 
> I'm from Colorado, grew up there; and I wouldn't drink Coors if you put a gun to my head.
> 
> ...



lol, purely hydration purposes, sir. If we started prepping with hopslam, I'm sure you can imagine what the paint job would look like


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Coors, Pabst Blue Ribbon (a can of which I had two nights ago for 'ol times sake...), these all have at least one good function: 












They just need to be ice, ice cold. 

At that point it aint yer drinking bad beer, yer enjoying a cold adult beverage...


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

paint is ordered, and it was CHEAP! :screwy:


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

veedubtek said:


> paint is ordered, and it was CHEAP! :screwy:


8 exotic pearls in the paint.

comes with free rubber band for your leftover $


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

I knew I owned a scirocco for a reason. This page is full of win! Not sure what that means, but it's provocative! :laugh:


----------



## Yunque05 (Jan 24, 2012)

d-bot said:


> I knew I owned a scirocco for a reason. This page is full of win! Not sure what that means, but it's provocative! :laugh:


We're going to skate to one song and one song only


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Eistreiber said:


> if you sent a sample of Coors beer to a chemist for analysis you'd likely get a reply along the lines of, "Your horse has kidney trouble...".


Easily one of the funniest things I have read in a LOOOONG time.

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

veedubtek said:


> paint is ordered, and it was CHEAP! :screwy:


Given the price of petroleum products I am sure you are being facetious. 

I can't wait to see the results. :thumbup:


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)




----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Schwiiinngggg!


Post enhanced with free VIP posting status.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

You got that paint from the Denver Mint, right?












Don't feget yer Accents and Highlights, it's not easy being Green...


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

sneek peek


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)




----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Green was not my 1st choice, and it's no secret, but I must admit that there looks like 'full of Win' to me. 

And folks?, lest we forget, this thread was begun on 01Nov2011. 

How much progress have the rest of us gotten?


eace:


----------



## kevinetta (Oct 15, 2003)

Good color choice. It looks great in the sun.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

oh damn


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Green was not my 1st choice, and it's no secret, but I must admit that there looks like 'full of Win' to me.
> 
> And folks?, lest we forget, this thread was begun on 01Nov2011.
> 
> ...


Yeah viper green is awesome. Walt watcha doin' for wheels? I am hoping for something gold with polished lips.

He hates money...that's the secret to the pace.:thumbup:


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)




----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

pictures you want? pictures you get. 



























































































































































































































































































































































































whew. what a weekend. I'm ready for the weekend now.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I will pre-emptively echo what all others will say: wow. Just wow.

I did cringe a bit at the three felt strips in the spare tire well...I hope your guy is willing to fix that


----------



## nickbukowy (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Chev2dub (Feb 13, 2008)

4 different wheels for the win and i dig the color~


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Not enough pics! 
Need more.......
Nice job so far!


Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Looks awesome, great color choice :thumbup:


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

eyegasm
picture overload

money dolla dolla billz yall


reason it only started in Nov2011 - > NOW
is the $$$investment capital$$$

i like the color

so you went with the "New Scirocco" green color?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

thanks guys, I'm stoked with how it's turning out.



echassin said:


> I will pre-emptively echo what all others will say: wow. Just wow.
> 
> I did cringe a bit at the three felt strips in the spare tire well...I hope your guy is willing to fix that


fear not...it isn't going to be a spare tire well, nor visible, nor...I dunno. 



rabbitnothopper said:


> eyegasm
> picture overload
> 
> money dolla dolla billz yall
> ...


yessir. new rocco viper green. LR6T


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

spooge


----------



## detvw (Jun 5, 2001)

Congrats on the shiney. Color came out great.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumbup::heart::beer::thumbup::beer::heart::thumbup::beer::beer:

That's pretty much all i can say at this point.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

Damn - now I need to go home and change my pants.... :laugh:

Looks sick!


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

Quality :thumbup:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

:beer::thumbup:

Viper green.... Hmmmm... Nomnomnomnom!!!


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow. Great color, though it did take a bit to grow on me. the snowflakes look 100% awesome with that color.


----------



## polog60 (Jan 8, 2008)

I love, very beautifull work


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

thanks guys...I couldn't be happier.

spent some time learning how to sand/buff:










but ended up leaving it up to tom. 










looks even better now. hopefully get the panels done/installed this weekend.


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

Looking good Walt. What did you use for the inner fenders? Looks like you used the same black for the dash/front floor pan area.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

3M undercoating. Gotta lay quite a few more layers of it yet


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Spinning on your knees? Whatever pays the bills I guess...


Post enhanced with free VIP posting status.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Definitely looking great!! Giving me the itch to get an s1..... Damn you!!


Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


----------



## nickbukowy (Mar 4, 2011)

ziggirocco said:


> Definitely looking great!! Giving me the itch to get an s1..... Damn you!!


X2


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

d-bot said:


> Spinning on your knees? Whatever pays the bills I guess...
> 
> 
> Post enhanced with free VIP posting status.




:laugh:


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)




----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

this is an amazing build thread. very motivating and inspiring. the quality of work and end results are . you will have an amazing car when you are done


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Jeez, I somehow missed this thread...:banghead:

Awesome thread is awesome. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

I saw the car today with my own two eyes today...the fender flares are a thing of beauty. Also got to witness trimming of more pieces parts and panels.

Lookin' great Walt! Good to see you.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

petebee said:


> I saw the car today with my own two eyes today...the fender flares are a thing of beauty. Also got to witness trimming of more pieces parts and panels.
> 
> Lookin' great Walt! Good to see you.


likewise! Thanks for letting me drive your rocc, man that was some inspiration right there. I needta get 1badroco on the road SOON!

errything in the booth:










small bits done:










victory dance:










Matt! You might know hopslam, but do you know O.B. Lager?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Blah, gluten free  At least you are drinking the right one though!


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

d-bot said:


> Blah, gluten free  At least you are drinking the right one though!



lol, is it? I was stationed in korea for a year in 97, that was all I drank over there pretty much. don't remember much about that year...much like last night.


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)




----------



## kevinetta (Oct 15, 2003)

Those archs look great!!!


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Hipstermatic


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Definitely quality I dream of :thumbup:


----------



## blizzardVR6 (Nov 16, 2005)

steveo27 said:


> Hipstermatic


lolwut? :laugh:eace::beer::beer:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

kevinetta said:


> Those archs look great!!!


X2 
That is how they should have made the car originally, you really pulled it off perfectly.


Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

X3 this car is truly fantastic. Kudos to Walt, Tom and the crazy body guy.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

petebee said:


> X3 this car is truly fantastic. Kudos to Walt, Tom and the crazy body guy.


forgot to give you the dash!! 

thanks guys. :beer:

hoping for some good news this week on the ECM software, interior, and wheel front...gettin close to crunch time, and everything isn't going quite as planned (big surprise, right?) Adapt and overcome!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

but, but, but... it's not Cosmos Silver. 










(its still a hell of an effort, keep it up...)


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

sciroccojim is the MAN.










external release hood latch installed:










and some more test fitting and measuring:


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

veedubtek said:


> sciroccojim is the MAN.


:beer:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1bd81roccoS (Apr 7, 2007)

wow I got bored at work and thought to myself "wonder wants going on on the vortex" and her I find my old car has found a new home. Pretty awesome! I can see she will be treated well based on your current build. I was scrolling through you thread thinking to myself "gee I wish I could have done that to my old rocco" so it was a suprise to get to the next page and see you bought her. Only wish you got all the parts I stock piled with her. Did he give you all the paper work with all the matience records and stuff. The guy Neil got it from recorded everytime he put gas in it, it was pretty crazy.


----------



## juantxuri (Nov 20, 2010)

Guuuuau!!!!!: Thumbup:: Thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

veedubtek said:


> sciroccojim is the MAN.



The picture does not do justice of the actual work done. :thumbup:


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

^ yes. amazing detail, these crustly parts look absolutely brand new, feel new, smell new.


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

Good choice for wheels. I was hoping tarmacs but the rmls give it a classy oem plus look


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

RML FTW!!


Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

nah, not doing RML's...just using them for measurement purposes. Maybe something else from 1552.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

paintwork - done. 

ce2 harness pull from a pos with aids/herpes - done. 

pics and maybe assembly tomorrow? maybe. probably. 

what a long freakin day... 

matt - bells lager isn't near as good.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

What year did you get the ce2 from?


Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey, you can't drink great stuff everyday!


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

98, ziggi...and it's a mess. Gotta get the front lighting harness still, probably not gonna happen today.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Atre you going to use all the harness from the 98 for everything?

Lights, interior, etc? Or only tge ecu?


Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

mostly just the fusebox...just using the harness for mockup purposes mainly. Might use bits of it for the lighting. 


pro-gress. body gaps are not set yet, just initial fitment. taillights are also nowhere near done...just stuck them in place as I had them in the car. ditto on the spoiler.


----------



## explicitrock (Jun 11, 2009)

Feel free to help me with my 78 rocco if you want  she needs this kind of treatment lol


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Even though I know the wheel arches were extended, and saw the pictures during fitment, they look so natural as to not be noticeable as a modification. :thumbup:

If only these guys could take over the Plastic Surgery industry...


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

With all the crappy work being done to cars, it is nice to see well done work. The best thing to me is when the mods done to a car look as if it was the way the car was supposed to be built in the first place, and any reg. Joe cannot tell you what is different.

Love this one!




Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


----------



## Stephan Schmidt (Dec 18, 2002)

Looks great! Keep up the great work!


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

looks awesome, if only my MK1 Rocco paint was that good


----------



## lalostonevw (Sep 12, 2006)

*i hate money too...*



govdubspeedgo said:


> looks awesome, if only my mk1 rocco paint was that good


 just i hate money too!!!!


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

anything is possible when you hate money. and time.


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

moar pics damit


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

dang Walt.


----------



## Ill Ave Dub (May 23, 2007)

Unreal :beer:


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

veedubtek said:


> nah, not doing RML's...just using them for measurement purposes. Maybe something else from 1552.


 Here's hoping :beer:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Here's hoping :beer:


 I got faith. :beer::beer: 


Let me just say, holy ****ing kudo's to www.allensfasteners.com 

stoopid fast shipping and exactly what I needed on all kinds of miscellaneous stuff. They will definitely be getting alot more of my business.


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

veedubtek said:


> I got faith. :beer::beer:
> 
> 
> Let me just say, holy ****ing kudo's to www.allensfasteners.com
> ...


 bout time. :thumbup:


----------



## $tretch (Jul 10, 2006)

Waitingopcorn:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

in keeping with the whole hating money thing, picked up a new family truckster:










and skipped town for 10 days. no updates for a bit opcorn:


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

^^^^^^ hey buddy,,, why don't u foookin lower it? ^^^^^


----------



## DR1665 (Feb 26, 2007)

It would appear this milkshake brings all the boys to the yard. 

Sorry to put perhaps the worst song in human history into the minds of so many unwitting Vdubbers, but I'm just a random Mitsubishi guy with an appreciation for this level of dedication to a project who just finished reading every page of this thread up to now. 

Kind of at a loss for words. (But strangely thirsty.)

Kudos, sir. Go fast with class. Press on regardless.

Gearheads United.


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

i NEED progress


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

DR1665 said:


> It would appear this milkshake brings all the boys to the yard.



Just turn the sound off while you watch the Video... btw- were all just mice playing waiting for the Cat to come back from some journey, to somewhere, with some peoplebut mean while-

More Assembly Please.


----------



## Zwagen1 (Aug 30, 2003)

Amazing, Walt! Don't start liking $$$ before you decide on wheels 

A suggestion...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

HEY!, aint chu done yet? :what:


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

veedubtek said:


> and some more test fitting and measuring:


 whats the spec on thoose wheels?  15x8 et 20? 

how much wider is the new arches? about one inch?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah, about an inch wider, and there's spacers on in that pic  


matt - don't you worry, wheel selection will not disappoint.  although, the initial set won't be the final set...all my wheel plans for sowo have failed me, so gonna rock something temporary for a bit, which should help dial in fitment anyway, and then I'll have something to throw on my diesel whenever the real deal wheels are ready. 

headliner material is ordered, I should be back in town and get her to the interior guy this week.


----------



## Zwagen1 (Aug 30, 2003)

I can't wait to see:beer:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

UPDATE! 


Nah, not really. Not much of one anyway. 

Back in town. Looked at her last night. Read through the whole thread again. In love all over again. 

Tried like hell to remove the adjusters from the headlight bracket, any tricks? Felt like I was gonna break them, so I stopped. 

Ordered temporary wheels. Plenty nice enough to drag her to shows this year. 

Headliner material should show up this week and we'll get her to the headliner guy probably this weekend. 

Engine plans have changed, found a couple different ones...about to pull the trigger and file bankruptcy. 

NLS came through again with the mounts, mad props. 

Hockey playoffs start tonight, that's gonna hinder progress a bit...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Feget Hockey and turn to Baseball- 

You leave it paying on the radio in the garage and still get work done...


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

VERY impressive work! :thumbup: 

I think my favorite park is the fuel door.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

veedubtek said:


> Engine plans have changed, found a couple different ones...about to pull the trigger and file bankruptcy.


Still going with the TSI?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

TBerk said:


> Feget Hockey and turn to Baseball-
> 
> You leave it paying on the radio in the garage and still get work done...



My baseball team is the Pirates. Enough said, really...



ruso said:


> Still going with the TSI?


Nope. At least not in the short term. Still gonna rebuild the one I have and once there is a software solution, I may swap em out. Going FSI now.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

veedubtek said:


> \Nope. At least not in the short term. Still gonna rebuild the one I have and once there is a software solution, I may swap em out. Going FSI now.


FSI > TSI? 

You should sell me your TSI motor.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

veedubtek said:


> My baseball team is the Pirates. Enough said, really...


Trash


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

ruso said:


> FSI > TSI?
> 
> You should sell me your TSI motor.



eh...just a better option at the moment. There are software solutions available for the FSI in regards to swappability. 

$300 it's yours. Longblock, bad lower chain tensioner. 8 bent valves. Got a couple brand new parts (water pump, rear main, etc...) that I've been collecting for it.


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

veedubtek said:


> eh...just a better option at the moment. There are software solutions available for the FSI in regards to swappability.
> 
> $300 it's yours. Longblock, bad lower chain tensioner. 8 bent valves. Got a couple brand new parts (water pump, rear main, etc...) that I've been collecting for it.


Wish I was a little closer...I would happily take this off your hands.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

veedubtek said:


> $300 it's yours. Longblock, bad lower chain tensioner. 8 bent valves. Got a couple brand new parts (water pump, rear main, etc...) that I've been collecting for it.


Bottom end still straight? Not too worried about the head at this point in time. Just looking for something to throw on a stand and build ground up. I'll take it. Dibs.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

ruso said:


> Bottom end still straight? Not too worried about the head at this point in time. Just looking for something to throw on a stand and build ground up. I'll take it. Dibs.


yup, bottom end is great. keep me posted, got a few in line behind ya.

wheels showed up today. still ain't at the headliner shop. engine at least another week and a half out. gonna be a rushed couple weeks before SoWo by the time things start falling together...


----------



## blizzardVR6 (Nov 16, 2005)

i just yelled at you on FB to update us after yer done bein lazy  :beer:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

baby steps. 

trans disassembled/cleaned/inspected/case cleaned: 










booster, bracket, steering knuckle, boot installed: 










steering column and temp wheel installed: 










oh yeah, test fit some random round things too...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

veedubtek said:


>


 Dammit, you gotta give me a heads up before posting stuff like that, 

Now I have to go change  

If those are just the "temporary" wheels, you really DO hate money :laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Hahahaha a aha aha a ahahahah aha ah... ha ha.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking sharp! What wheels are those?


----------



## Im not Av. (Apr 21, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

What are the specs on those RM's?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

ziggirocco said:


> Looking sharp! What wheels are those?





LoDub1.8T said:


> What are the specs on those RM's?


 
yup, RM's. 15x8.5" et8-ish. 



echassin said:


> If those are just the "temporary" wheels, you really DO hate money :laugh:


 LOL. Yeah. Not even gonna drive on these...by the time she's driveable, I'll have new rollers...hopefully I'll get my money back out of these. (we're talking next season at least)


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

where's the hydros?


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

veedubtek said:


> yup, RM's. 15x8.5" et8-ish.


 How much did you add to the arches when you widened them. Tryin to smash some math together to see if I can fit a 15x8 et 12 with 165/50/15's on stock but rolled fenders.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

all in due time, Matt. 


lodub - I should remember this...but I don't. ~1"? 

I bought these from ABTcorrado on here...and he swore they fit perfect on a mk1. I don't understand how, they seem to fit mine perfectly, but none of my math added up, so I'm just happy with the result at this point.


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

:heart: This thing is coming out superb:thumbup:


----------



## 1FastB5 (May 30, 2005)

this is an amazing build thread!!! i think i see a MK1 'rocco in my future


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

done yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> done yet?


 :laugh: 

Walt, i give you permission to slap this guy....


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

LOL. Just ordered a new R&P, so a little behind the curve right now. Hoping to have the engine done tomorrow...trans maybe next week sometime? Need to find an LSD...I'll work on that this weekend as well.


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

This project is amazing.:thumbup:


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

I think I already know the answer, but no SoWo with the car?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

71camaro said:


> I think I already know the answer, but no SoWo with the car?


 
Think again, she will be there.  Just not under her own power...


----------



## G60MAT (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh my, this is looking very tasty indeed, great build!


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

progress, sorta...no pics. 

mounted fuel door and tails. not happy with tails. detrimmed and deglazed...really need some NOS units. 

R&P showed up. Ordered new Peloquin. 

I've got a disassembled 02A and 02J on the bench...gotta crunch some numbers with my new R&P and decide on gears...would still like to source a better 5th. 

Engine is on the stand. Block is broken, got a repair kit from Dieselgeek (those guys rock!). New turbo came in today. New timing belt and such laying there waiting. Rise against concert with my son tomorrow...hopefully have engine completely together and ready thursday or friday. Trans depends on when the Peloquin shows up. 

Modified E30 ellipsoids..not happy with them. Fixin to google up some other alternatives. 

Headliner *maybe* this week...man I hope so. Way too much work to do before SoWo yet...stress levels rising. immensely.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

veedubtek said:


> mounted fuel door and tails. not happy with tails. detrimmed and deglazed...really need some NOS units.
> .


 I know where a NOS pair is, but I'm no longer anywhere remotely close to them. It's possible to get them though. *ducks and hides waiting for all the PMs.*


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

d-bot said:


> I know where a NOS pair is, but I'm no longer anywhere remotely close to them. It's possible to get them though. *ducks and hides waiting for all the PMs.*


 
don't tease me like that...if I have to drive to the dirty with a case of hopslam just to get you drunk and take advantage of your parts stash...then I guess it's a good thing I have a very understanding wife.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

veedubtek said:


> don't tease me like that...if I have to drive to the dirty with a case of hopslam just to get you drunk and take advantage of your parts stash...then I guess it's a good thing I have a very understanding wife.


 Like I said, I'm not there anymore (actually moved across country) but I know who has them and how to get them. So yes, if you have hopslam still please send those "yeast samples" over to the PNW asap!


----------



## VWinston (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow!!! 

Im not sure how I have missed this build. I can thank mr brown for pointing me in this direction. Lots of inspiration:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## detvw (Jun 5, 2001)

d-bot said:


> I know where a NOS pair is, but I'm no longer anywhere remotely close to them. It's possible to get them though. *ducks and hides waiting for all the PMs.*


 Are these at a certain PG? If so, I can facilitate said transaction.


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

sub'd this is an awesome build!


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

limited slip - backordered.

headliner guy - chooch.

time to assemble engine? LOLFML. 

man, what a ****ty week for progress. 2 weeks til sowo, and absolutely nothing getting done.


----------



## tnesh (Apr 5, 2000)

awsome:thumbup:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

finally, something done. to the engine anyway.

took a little work, but I successfully got the NLS engine mount and the dieselgeek block repair kit to play nice together (well, all the work was to the DG piece...it's for a TDI, I just like it better). Did a rough cut to the engine cover just to get it on with the NLS mount, but got alot more trimming to do once it's in the car to clear the mount. 











So, after a loooooong evening, I managed to:

Installed new turbo 
Installed new timing belt, tensioner, rollers, water pump
Pulled intake mani, cleaned all intake ports. 
Installed new injector o-rings and IMRC motor while it was off
Installed new valve cover
Installed new PCV valve assembly and rear breather pipe
Installed new plugs and coilpacks
Installed new fuel pressure sensors
Installed all new brackets and studs for engine cover (deleted by PO)
Installed new thermostat assembly
Pulled pump, inspected cam and follower (good!)
Modified DG TDI block repair kit to fit
Modified front and rear cover to clear engine mount
Pressed motor mount bushings into the NLS engine/02A mounts
Painted an empty 02A case...that's all she's gonna have for SoWo 


sooooo...aside from turbo piping, intercooler, coolant piping, exhaust, wiring, and all that other unimportant stuff, the engine is ready to go!


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

veedubtek said:


> mounted tails. not happy with tails. detrimmed and deglazed...really need some NOS units.


The build detail going into your car is amazing to say the least, A set of new rear lamps will be necessary just to keep up with the rest of the quality !!

Both the left and right lamps are available from VW Classic parts, only difference is the left has the top chrome strip, the right has a black strip. 

"Schlussleuchte links
Art.: 531945111E
Rücklicht links mit Chromrand

Dieser Artikel ist geeignet für:
Scirocco 1 ab Fahrgestellnummer 538 200 001

50,00 EUR"

and ..

"Schlussleuchte
Art.: 531945112P
rechte Rückleuchte mit schwarzen Rand
passend für Scirocco 1 z.Bsp. Modell "SL"
50,00 EUR "

http://www.volkswagen-classic-parts.de/shop/

or

http://www.vwheritage.com/vw_act_vwclassicparts.home_lang_EN_country_GB.htm


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

detvw said:


> Are these at a certain PG? If so, I can facilitate said transaction.


Not at PG, the ones I'm talking about are NOS.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

another meaningless update. 

Got the engine and a freshly painted, empty, trans case to the shop (shop being everything euro, not the dealer I work at), in preparation for the install this week. and, I smoked a mean pork shoulder tonight. Hopefully, between the vw gtg and kickball this week, I get some good progress in.


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

Clips in pocket


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

headliner chooch hates time as much as I hate money... gettin there.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

when did you switch from TSI or FSI?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

INA said:


> when did you switch from TSI or FSI?



bout a month ago...noone would/could do what I needed with the software without stuffing a cluster/key somewhere. I've still got the engine, harness, and computer...maybe for round 2 next year. For now, I could theoretically drive this thing to H20 this year on FSI, so I pulled the trigger and had one shipped in.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

black perf. schwing!


----------



## Chev2dub (Feb 13, 2008)

wana install my diff into my 02j too?~


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

major setback. went to pick her up from the headliner guy...that didn't go so well. He admitted it didn't turn out near as good as anyone wanted or expected...and by that, I mean it turned out like complete ass. He wouldn't budge off full retail. I told him cut the ****er back out and kiss my ass. Man...all that time wasted. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:













Not sure what's happening this weekend...but something will!


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

A professional who insists that you pay for a job that he himself admitted wasn't good enough? 
Geesh, whatever happened to being proud of your work?


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

What a chooch! For real!

Not sure if anyone has the patterns, but if your old one is intact I am sure Tim at velocity upholstery could make you one, his work is really top notch! Except you would need to install it.

Just a suggestion....


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Did he also put the rear windows and wind screen in when doing the headliner? That's the appropriate way. It takes some time and a lot of patience to get those suckers right. Not an easy task.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Surely we can get this guy a good recommendation, in his local area, amongst all the power of the collective 'Vex.

And remember: "When in trouble, when in doubt, Run in circles, Scream, & Shout." 

And stop calling me Shirley...


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

I did mine, never done it before, and came out great!
Just a question of taking your time, skill is secondary...
And my headliner material was thick vynil from a local fabric shop...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Oh, and that Headliner is going to be a nice *dark* color... Right?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

fredy - how come yours doesn't come all the way down the A/B pillars? just curious...looks great otherwise. 

matt - I've been waiting for this to be done so I can put the windows in. 

tberk - it was black perforated vinyl...I'm sure the next one will be the same...may just wait until I finish building the wiring harness and get all that installed and then have the whole interior done at the same time. that'll give me plenty of time to pick up my windshield from peter 


are mounting brackets sourceable for s1 euro bumpers? are they the same as aftermarket mk1 bumpers? or anything else for that matter?


all that aside, I figured I could easily run over to the shop yesterday and throw the engine in in 20 minutes or so. I mean, just put car on lift, slide the lump underneath, lower car and pick it up into place. 2 bolts and done, right? Well...8 hours later-










quite a bit of "massaging" was required...but it's in there.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

veedubtek said:


> fredy - how come yours doesn't come all the way down the A/B pillars? just curious...looks great otherwise.


I took the old headliner to a local seamstress and thats how it was.
I did glue strips of the same fabric, to finish off the A & B pillars; its easier that way, beacuse you don't have to align the whole length of the pillars, especially because of the stetching involved.


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

veedubtek said:


>


Just wanted to say again, this car is sooo effing cool :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Asides the headliner chooch, things seem to be back on track!

Looking great!


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

eh...workin on it! gotta look into swapping the FSI oil cooler/oil filter housing for a 1.8T or similar, not gonna work with the front engine mount. turbo outlet has exactly zero room at all...not sure what to do about that yet. 

today - got the timing belt cover modified to fit in the car:










a little vintage rubber / sciroccojim / allensfasteners.com love:










a little more vintage rubber and dbot love:










also got the hatch glass prepped for install, and stared at it alot. Hangover days typically always involve lots of staring I've learned...


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Love it!


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

So sick! Keep going!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

I really like what I see...

:heart:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

d-bot said:


> Love it!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

..... Dude.....


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

....Sweet.....


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

.....dayum....


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

lame am I. 


Peloquin showed up friday. All bearings still on order. Good trans case still not cleaned... 

Was going to work on her yesterday...ended up drunk in a pool instead. Same plan today, hopefully not the same results. Gotta get some work done on Zelda today as well. 

Tentative plan right now is to tow her to Eurowise next sunday for the IC/Rad/plumbing fabrication. Hopefully my dunebuggy is sold before she's done down there so I can actually bring her home and then some real progress can be made. It's kinda a pain right now with the car at one shop, and all the parts spread out at 3 completely different locations...


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

way moar pix and discussion on this fitment to follow: my decision is final.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## detvw (Jun 5, 2001)

Very nice!


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

the little things


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

parking brake and shifter- 










interior coating- 










porn- 




























and then another buff job and 2 more coats of wax...looking amazing thanks to-


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

shibby


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Totally awesome looking so far!!


----------



## detvw (Jun 5, 2001)

veedubtek said:


> porn-


 Awesome. I love porn!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

18T_BT said:


>


 
That _really_ sums it up...


----------



## nickbukowy (Mar 4, 2011)

TBerk said:


> That _really_ sums it up...


 stole the words right out of my mouth


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

CAUGHT A PEEK AT WALT'S CREDIT CARD BILL:::


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

It. Looks. So. GOOOOOOOOD.


----------



## Ill Ave Dub (May 23, 2007)

skeet skeet skeet


----------



## canexrabbit (Nov 19, 2011)

Jimp^^^ :laugh:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

On the road! 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

What size tires on the BBS's?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Road Boss said:


> What size tires on the BBS's?



195/45/15's

She's now sitting safely in the hands of Eurowise, and I'm headed south for 10 days for some much needed R&R. :beer:


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

:thumbup::heart:opcorn:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah, in a holding pattern right now. Gettin some fab work done (IC/Rad/Exhaust)-


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

so awesome i love the borbets


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

Its in great handz w/ Mike and the crew............:thumbup::heart: 
Jay Fay


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

FLATBLACKMK2 said:


> Its in great handz w/ Mike and the crew............:thumbup::heart:
> Jay Fay


 
no doubt. :thumbup: 


measly no real progress update. 

:heart: fresh powder 










somehow this guy slipped in there...didn't fare so well. wtb wiper linkage  










thanks earl! 











got the trans case cleaned up. gotta get it back over there and powdered. cleaned the daily beater up a bit and hit up a local "dank fest"...umm...yeah. needs more rocco. 










more beer:thirty. hopefully prepping rocco2 for paint this evening...


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Boom! New camera? The green is looking more like it should. So bright and fresh a fressshhhhhhhh


Post enhanced with free VIP posting status.


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

Walt- I is in :heart: this thing is corrects.:thumbup:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks Chad! Still envious of your fab skills, hence why this thing is at eurowise now. I need to learn how to weld like a pimp. 

Matt - eurowise took those photo's....I've got a better camera, but I won't take it out when I'm enjoying adult beverages...which just happens to be every time I'm working on her


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

More photos from Eurowise:

How engine sat before:










and now:










thanks to a little modification here:










downpipe action:



















and custom turbo flange being fabbed up:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Good grief.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

:what:


----------



## blizzardVR6 (Nov 16, 2005)

ruso said:


> :what:


what he said  just,, wow :beer:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Sweet, I want one!!! Damn you!!


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

you are a car god :heart:


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

Looking good!

I'm really glad, that the fallen branch missed your windshield.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

thescirocco.com said:


> Looking good!
> 
> I'm really glad, that the fallen branch missed your windshield.


me too! 

More updates in illustrative format thanks to the handy gentlemen at eurowise:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

that mount is pretty neat!

the IC piping is mad close, don't unstretch your tires evAr


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Look awesome, Walt!

:beer: opcorn:


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

18T_BT said:


> that mount is pretty neat!
> 
> the IC piping is mad close, don't unstretch your tires evAr



:wave:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah, space is definitely at a premium...


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

hotdamnthatsnice


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

what's up Ruso!

blue silicone makes it look the ghey even with painters tape  , i am sure it's just temporary

are you running a hard pipe for the coolant pipe? are you going to paint black or color match to the body? also are you painting the IC pipes black as well?

are you painting the mount black as well?

how are you going to run the intake plumbing?

can't wait to see the rest, looking good man opcorn:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah, all plumbing will be black. the upper rad mount...probably body colored. not sure yet, got a few ideas yet.


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

opcorn: Watching from the edge of my seat


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Sooooo perdy!!


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

So, H2Oi, will it be there? I:heart: this car


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

You think that radiator is going to have enough cooling capacity?


----------



## G60MAT (Feb 13, 2008)

This is my favourite build thread ever! Awesome work Walt, keep it up!


----------



## dood786. (Dec 6, 2007)

Fantastic project

Just did a pic browse

Did you not start off showing a TSi motor and now a TFSi motor


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

sooo awesome. Lovin that color


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

dood786. said:


> Fantastic project
> 
> Just did a pic browse
> 
> Did you not start off showing a TSi motor and now a TFSi motor




we had trouble getting the delorian up to speed,,,, so that guy that could mod the ecm to make that swap possible still is floating in the future. :banghead:


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

Was the front motor mount area re-inforced at all?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

71camaro said:


> So, H2Oi, will it be there? I:heart: this car



man I sure hope so. 



16V_Scirocco_GTX said:


> You think that radiator is going to have enough cooling capacity?


man I sure hope so.  I think it'll be fine with those fans. We were going the custom route, but the first core came in @ 3.5" instead of 1.5", so instead of waiting another 4-6 weeks, eurowise said they could make an OEM rad work if I wanted - so we went with it. 



dood786. said:


> Fantastic project
> 
> Just did a pic browse
> 
> Did you not start off showing a TSi motor and now a TFSi motor


yeah, what tom said ^ noone could get the software did, and until there is a fix for the lower chain tensioners on them, I'm not quite in love with them as I once was.



SciroccoPowered said:


> Was the front motor mount area re-inforced at all?


just with one of them front bars that tie the bumper mounts into the motor mount (gokraut/BFI/Eurowise). I'm sure that'll be plenty.


----------



## dood786. (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh cool man

I believe the tensioner problems were fixed with my2011/2012 models but the tfsi is gona do well anyways

What turbo plans do you have here?


----------



## GTIwarrior (Jan 23, 2011)

Just ran across your thread. This car / build is amazing! I hope one day I can hate money with the attention to detail that you do.

opcorn: Subscribed


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

dood786. said:


> Oh cool man
> 
> I believe the tensioner problems were fixed with my2011/2012 models but the tfsi is gona do well anyways
> 
> What turbo plans do you have here?




That's interesting, first I've heard that. Last I checked, I thought it was the same part number...or maybe they fixed it another way? I gotta look into that for sure. (just for peace of mind, I'm obviously not switching now )

Just stock turbo. Uni stg2 + fuel pump software and stock turbo....even with the peloquin and off the wall gearing I'm going with, traction is still gonna be an issue me thinks. but it should make an awesome, RELIABLE, cruiser...and that's really all I'm going for. OEM+

+

++


----------



## dood786. (Dec 6, 2007)

Cool man


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

veedubtek said:


> man I sure hope so.  I think it'll be fine with those fans. We were going the custom route, but the first core came in @ 3.5" instead of 1.5", so instead of waiting another 4-6 weeks, eurowise said they could make an OEM rad work if I wanted - so we went with it.



Cool, keep us updated on this please. If it works I may switch out the custom rad in mine since it's still leaking.


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

mine is fine for cooling with a stock rado g60 radiator with the intercooler and fans in front.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

kevinmacd said:


> mine is fine for cooling with a stock rado g60 radiator with the intercooler and fans in front.




^ this man would know...he's rockin an FSI in a mk2


if you guys haven't "liked" Eurowise on facebook, you should...they just posted 101 pics of what they been doin to my baby. Should be done soon! I'll be cross posting some of them when I'm sober and not busy.


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

interesting to see how different people route stuff

that lower rad hose hardpipe is badass.

IM me about h20!


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

veedubtek said:


> ^ this man would know...he's rockin an FSI in a mk2
> 
> 
> if you guys haven't "liked" Eurowise on facebook, you should...they just posted 101 pics of what they been doin to my baby. Should be done soon! I'll be cross posting some of them when I'm sober and not busy.


whut this guy said:thumbup:
stand up crew....Mike and the rest:heart:
Jay Fay


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

veedubtek said:


> Just stock turbo. Uni stg2 + fuel pump software and stock turbo....even with the peloquin and off the wall gearing I'm going with, traction is still gonna be an issue me thinks. but it should make an awesome, RELIABLE, cruiser...and that's really all I'm going for. OEM+
> 
> +
> 
> ++



Why did you chose Uni?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

18T_BT said:


> Why did you chose Uni?


They've successfully eliminated everything out of an ME9 that I don't need. IMMO, can-bus, VSS, evap, etc...


errybody luvs pictures


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Hrrrmmmmmm.....

Eye sea wut joo dyd thur. 
No 3"?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

nah. stock hair dryer + stock intake... I reckon 2.5" will be plenty.


----------



## blizzardVR6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Ssik.  :beer: –~ opcorn: can't wait, stoppin thru soon, i wanna ride 

bringin this up :thumbup:



veedubtek said:


> They've successfully eliminated everything out of an ME9 that I don't need. IMMO, can-bus, VSS, evap, etc...
> 
> 
> errybody luvs pictures


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Yer going to stomp the gas pedal and the car is going to pivot to the Left...


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

what made you go for black on the trans and block?


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

lewp91 said:


> what made you go for black on the trans and block?



nothin really that comes to mind...I haven't touched anything on the block yet on the FSI, but black seemed to be the ideal choice. Easy to touch up later. Blends well with anything else. I dunno, I don't have a good answer I guess 

Got the trans case back from powder today. If work is slow, I should have the trans built this week...if not, next week. If not, the following...still haven't torn the gearstacks apart and actually replaced bearings. I've been lazy.

Talked with eurowise for a bit today...they was just about done, but we added a few custom touches. 2 more weeks-ish and she'll be home. Gives me some more time to finish Zelda (number 2), and a little bit more of what I wanted.


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

awesome non the less mate! 

i was thinking about going white when i get round to doing a 20vt swap, but then again i want it to be a full blown no comforts race car, and that way i can monitor any little leaks etc if any where to appear.. may be a b!tch to clean but hey its in the name of preventative assurance


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

veedubtek said:


> Gives me some more time to finish Zelda (number 2), and a little bit more of what I wanted.


Zelda 2... the bastard child of the Zelda series.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

lol. 

Zelda


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

veedubtek said:


> lol.
> 
> Zelda


LOL. You named your car Zelda. Dork.


----------



## Chev2dub (Feb 13, 2008)

your swap makes me wana not post progress on mine =/

Thats meant as a compliment.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

coming home tomorrow


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## blizzardVR6 (Nov 16, 2005)

uber  

is that master gonna be a bitch to fill/check or what  

:beer:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

>


 I _think_ I know what thats for, but 'splain plz...


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Wanted an expansion tank, didn't want to dirty up the engine bay, and still had that hole where the A/C box used to sit.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Update-ish. She's safe and sound in my home garage...first time she's been here in the 15? months I've owned her. Started mocking up the hood struts, and basically removed everything eurowise installed to send out for powder...otherwise, just been working on the garage itself trying to make a proper workstation out of her. Finally got my super clean windshield from [email protected] too, thanks again!


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

This BETTER be at H2Oi. Or I may shed a tear. My favorite build on the forums right now.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

71camaro said:


> This BETTER be at H2Oi. Or I may shed a tear. My favorite build on the forums right now.


 
I was still delusional at times...but looking at it now, I'm about 98% sure it won't be at H20. I'll probably be driving Zelda: 










Feeling VERY overwhelmed right now. Still sooooooooooooo much to do. I need some of the good Dr. Eric's focus on one task at a time instead of looking at everything as a whole every time I walk in the garage.


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

Trust me, it's doable. My S2 was miles from where your car is at this point last year, and if the clutch cable hadn't failed the day I was to head down, the car would've made it. If not, then next year though. And a Sowo debut would be equally awesome


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

I have some Callaway stickers to send to you...gotta dig up your address and get these to the post office.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

71camaro said:


> Trust me, it's doable. My S2 was miles from where your car is at this point last year, and if the clutch cable hadn't failed the day I was to head down, the car would've made it. If not, then next year though. And a Sowo debut would be equally awesome


 
SoWo '13 is the plan...we'll see how it goes. 

No rush Jim, I'm gonna have a few more parts to you sometime soon, you can wait and return them with those if you want?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

veedubtek said:


> I need some of the good Dr. Eric's focus


 Speaking as the self annointed benchmark on this matter, I'll send you 200 tablets of my SuperFocus (tm), and I'll even include a free 16 oz can of my patented WhoopA$$, which I find helps those around me immensely with their focus problems . They LOVE it . 

All jokes aside, you're building two cars simultaneously, faster than most folks could do one, and one of yours is not so much a car as an Objet d'Art.


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

echassin said:


> Speaking as the self annointed benchmark on this matter, I'll send you 200 tablets of my SuperFocus (tm), and I'll even include a free 16 oz can of my patented WhoopA$$, which I find helps those around me immensely with their focus problems . They LOVE it .
> 
> All jokes aside, you're building two cars simultaneously, faster than most folks could do one, and one of yours is not so much a car as an Objet d'Art.


 I've been building four cars for five years :banghead: And I expect them all to be exquisite:banghead: I'm an idiot.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

This is one sick car.....


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Craige-O said:


> This is one sick car.....


 Thats why its so GREEN...


----------



## dood786. (Dec 6, 2007)

:screwy::laugh:


----------



## mozcar78 (Nov 30, 2003)

car is gorgeous. Nice job man.opcorn:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

looks ****ing awesome, Walt


----------



## EuroTrash_miT (Oct 30, 2005)

annnnnnd subscribed! :beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

my mother in law passed away, so no real progress to note, been out of town for awhile. 
Did manage to get both of them home however:


----------



## dood786. (Dec 6, 2007)

Condolences on your loss


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Condolences from me too....sometimes other things are more important than Sciroccos...

But work on it can help to ease some pain and get the head free...

Wish you the best!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

ah dude....


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Sad, sorry to hear.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

so sorry....
family 1st.
all the best to you and your family


----------



## SeanKrems2009 (Aug 9, 2012)

You, sir, have motivated me


----------



## G60MAT (Feb 13, 2008)

Sad family news, the dubs will wait, no rush...


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks guys. 

Dailying Zelda now and just helping the wife through it all. Progress will commence soon enough I'm sure, no rush.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Things are getting back to normal. Took more parts in for powder. Picked up one of these: 










and one of these: 










Started planning out the stereo system and should begin wiring work this week. It'll be nice to get back in the swing of things...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Well, as they say; "Life is what happens while you were making other plans...".

As a MkI fan from jump street, I cant help but anticipate any developments from the MkII pictured above.

(I get Hallmark-y from time to time, suffice to say) - Welcome back.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

mk2 currently has no drivetrain or brakes - clean 100K shell. Gonna help my son build it for his first car. ABA swap, and just clean it up really.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

dood786. said:


> Condolences on your loss


 Same dude.guy wish you and yours all the best i know what thats all about....


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

veedubtek said:


> mk2 currently has no drivetrain or brakes - clean 100K shell. Gonna help my son build it for his first car. ABA swap, and just clean it up really.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

TBerk said:


> Well, as they say; "Life is what happens while you were making other plans..."


 john lennon


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

veedubtek said:


> buh-bye rotisserie! hello walt's awesome rolling box of awesome!



not a real update. walt's awesome rolling box of awesome passed away this weekend while trying to haul around the drivetrain donor for my sons mk2. 










but, she is going to be resurrected into my new mk5 seat creeper this week - stay tuned!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

Kinda lucky it died with an old engine on it, and not your freshly restored shell!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

> walt's awesome rolling box of awesome...



Awwww (wait for it...) Some!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

veedubtek said:


> for a real update!
> 
> 
> buh-bye rotisserie! hello walt's awesome rolling box of awesome!


makes me think of: Fred's bucket


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Wow I'm so glad mine is past that stage.


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Great build... subscribed


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

wheres an update


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

vanaman said:


> wheres an update



picked up parts from powdercoat. 

been working alot (helping alot) on my son's mk2. 

and probably buying another mk1rocco...


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Due to geography I fear we may both be looking at the same mk1....


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Sanityana said:


> Due to geography I fear we may both be looking at the same mk1....




LOL. You lookin at Pete's? I'm not, but it's one helluva good one if you are. I've driven it, loved it.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

An update??? Really???

No. Not really. Kinda. Almost. 

Started building the trans. Err...started *mapping* out all the gears and what not. Then got busy. But, all my bearings and seals are ready. Peloquin is ready. Just gotta assemble gear stacks and get to setting bearing preloads and what not. On 195/45's I'll be cruising at a cool 3100 rpm's @ 80mph  Should be done this week I'm hoping, depends on how busy I am at work.


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

veedubtek said:


> On 195/45's I'll be cruising at a cool 3100 rpm's @ 80mph


You need this:

Eurotuning 6 speed kit

-Dave


----------



## kanai (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice job so far!
I only wish I had the follow through for a complete build like this...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Is it done yet?, Is it done yet?, Is it done yet?, Is it done yet?, Is it done yet?, Is it done yet?, Is it done yet?, Is it done yet?, Is it done yet?, Is it done yet?,...

Wait, better play it cooool...










So, hows it comin'?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

No progress. 

My better half is back up north taking care of my sick father in law, so I've been Mr Mom, plus been focusing on my other 2 rocs. 

However, as soon as I find time to finish Zeldas engine swap, I predict a career change coming which is going to kick this in high gear.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

this is one of the absolute best threads i've ever read! 

you have done such a remarkable job on absolutely everything, high end quality builds don't come along everyday 

this is going to be a spotless rocco for decades to comeopcorn: 

hope to see it at H20i 2013 in OCMD


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

opcorn: 

love this car still man! can't wait to see more progress :thumbup:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

lewp91 said:


> can't wait to see more progress :thumbup:



you and me both man...you and me both.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

I read this thread in it's entirety at least once every other week...getting VERY close to getting back to business. Spent all day yesterday stripping #4 and assembling #3. If all goes well, #2 and #3 will be driveable by the end of next weekend, and then she will be moving back to work and progress can ensue. 

On a positive progress side - I FINALLY got my new euro bumper brackets! yay! Fab'd from scratch, still gotta do some test fitment, but they look great. If they work as well as they look, my guy is gonna draw em up in cad and make a small run of them. I can't possibly be the only guy that was needing a set of these...


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

sounds good bro, hope you had a good Christmas


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

UPDATE!

Almost. 

Kinda.

Ish. 

Was supposed to tow her back to the shop this past weekend, but my towing buddy couldn't make it at the last minute. So....cleaned her up to take a pic for a photo contest over on dub korps!










Back at it soon....very soon.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Right-Click, Save As.... 

Directly in the /Auto/VW/Scirocco pictures folder. 

(It's good to have a 'tow buddy'.)


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Dat a$$!


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

is that you walt?


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

veedubtek said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> Almost.
> 
> ...


I'm sure she can walk, no?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

vanaman said:


> is that you walt?



how'd you know?


----------



## vwbobd (Dec 15, 2005)

Im really sick of all this crap !! Just when I think I have mad skills with VW's, some jerk like this has to post up his ghetto rigged project . I hate you!

:thumbup:

By the way....Nice fncking project my good man !!! And who is that with the nice turd cutter ?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Finally, something. Not much, but something. 

Got the ECM back from Unitronic finally...umm, yeah. Still looks like an ECM. 

Got a bunch of love in from Del-City:










Started on one of the doors, got the fixed window in with freshly powdercoated slider:










Then realized all my door hardware was at the shop...****. So, moved 18,000 cars out of my driveway so I could push the rocco out and turn it around to work on the other door and get that window in. ****. That window is at Toms house. Hmm. So, stripped the CE2 harness down some, got the fuse box in, and ran the taillight wires back. 










Gonna work on my sons corrado a bit today, but I'd like to do at least maybe some wiring work to mine. Maybe splice the headlight switch into a CE2 harness...

It's something! More soon, I promise! Been doin mostly research and parts hunting lately, but I'm more than ready to get back on it.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Something is better than nothing 

Keep up the "money hate!"


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Scrubbed for hours on paint overspray on the seal on this one...not fun. HATE HATE HATE the metal trim that goes around it all. Gotta figure something out to get rid of it all.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

veedubtek said:


> Scrubbed for hours on paint overspray on the seal on this one...not fun. HATE HATE HATE the metal trim that goes around it all. Gotta figure something out to get rid of it all.


 why not powder coat it like the half wing pillar black...or even a satin silver to look the part


----------



## bonsai007 (Mar 5, 2013)

i've read all 17 pages now and there is only one word to sum this all up. 



Perfection. :heart:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

bonsai007 said:


> i've read all 17 pages now and there is only one word to sum this all up.
> *Perfection*. :heart:



Welllll, I'd am actually looking forward, vicariously, to it actually running under it's own power.... 

(It only _seems_ I'm hard to please, or ungrateful, or something...). 

So, maybe we say; Perfection, _In Progress_. 

btw- I was on a Ford sales lot last night and they are selling 2013 Mustangs in a color called 'Gotta Have It Green'.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

bonsai007 said:


> i've read all 17 pages now and there is only one word to sum this all up.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfection. :heart:


hahah! Bonsai, I was thinking the whole time I read this that if I had ONE word to describe it with it would be "BONER", but Yeah, perfection words pretty damned good too 
hahahah!

I actually said BONER out loud on quite a few pages. No BS.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

JonnyPhenomenon said:


> hahah! Bonsai, I was thinking the whole time I read this that if I had ONE word to describe it with it would be "BONER", but Yeah, perfection words pretty damned good too
> hahahah!
> 
> I actually said BONER out loud on quite a few pages. No BS.


Thank you sir! If you check out my rocco#3, I used alot of your DIY's when helping my son build it...so thanks. 

Been tied up with way too much lately, but I took today to do a little legwork, and now she is safe and sound back at the shop so we can get some work done before SoWo. Yes. Progress coming soon.


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

JonnyPhenomenon said:


> hahah! Bonsai, I was thinking the whole time I read this that if I had ONE word to describe it with it would be "BONER", but Yeah, perfection words pretty damned good too
> hahahah!
> 
> I actually said BONER out loud on quite a few pages. No BS.



And I read "BONER" like that of superbad's McLovin hahaha


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

So.... transmission plans changed a bit. Just so happens a friend of a friend of a guy who had a cousin who's sister slept with a hobo that knew a transvestite that worked in the parts depot stumbled on an extra factory reman trans and wanted to sell it to me. Who am I to argue? 










Well...what else to do with a new trans, than to rip it apart?










Fresh 0 mile bearings...good thing I got the correct tools to remove them buggers so I can install the ring gear and pinion shaft of my choice:










Oh yeah? Them 5th gear oiling problems - not in any trans I build -










mmmm....loves me some peloquin....










Tore down 4 extra transmissions trying to find correct shims to set bearing pre-load on this, I really need to stock back up on those. Trans completely reassembled. New R&P/LSD, resealed, and ready for some make pretty work. Apparently, keeping a kegerator full of Warsteiner at work dampens your ability to take pics at the end of the night. More soon!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Haha. Nice work Walt. You know, the shims are readily available  keep rockin. Almost there! Happy Oberon day as well.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

veedubtek said:


> So.... transmission plans changed a bit. Just so happens a friend of a friend of a guy who had a cousin who's sister slept with a hobo that knew a transvestite that worked in the parts depot stumbled on an extra factory reman trans and wanted to sell it to me. Who am I to argue?


You know him too?

Lol



Trans are my next frontier to discover......


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

d-bot said:


> Haha. Nice work Walt. You know, the shims are readily available  keep rockin. Almost there! Happy Oberon day as well.



Oh yeah...I used to maintain a complete collection, but I got lazy over the years and haven't been replacing what I've been using. Don't suppose you know a source other than the dealer?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

kegerator...

I was just listening to Chuck Berry's "C'est La Vie", and he mentionned the Coolerator.

Coincidence? :sly:

Ultimate Mk1 being built here :thumbup:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Walt, maybe give brokevw a call. I know he usually has 020 but may stock 02a/j. They are pretty cheap iirc and should only need to buy one if you measure it.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

d-bot said:


> Walt, maybe give brokevw a call. I know he usually has 020 but may stock 02a/j. They are pretty cheap iirc and should only need to buy one if you measure it.



Yeah, they are pretty cheap. I ended up having the one I needed, but I like to keep a full assortment in stock, I do alot of transmission work...and unlike most folks, I actually like to do it right.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

echassin said:


> Ultimate Mk1 being built here :thumbup:



[ whisper...] 'Cosmos Silver...' shhhhh...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

veedubtek said:


> So.... transmission plans changed a bit. Just so happens a friend of a friend of a guy who had a cousin who's sister slept with a hobo that knew a transvestite that worked in the parts depot stumbled on an extra factory reman trans and wanted to sell it to me. Who am I to argue?


So.... you had a tranni sell you a tranny?

That's hardcore.


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

Outrageous work and killer detail. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Of course, I had to go out and buy a somewhat matching toolbox:


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

Man... you REALLY hate money! :laugh::beer:


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

gamblinfool said:


> Man... you REALLY hate money! :laugh::beer:


what he said. that box probably cost more than my 07 passat


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

still waiting on some pics of 4 simultaneously disassembled transmissions. Should look like a gearbox factory explosion!


----------



## nickbukowy (Mar 4, 2011)

veedubtek said:


> Of course, I had to go out and buy a somewhat matching toolbox:


horry sheet!!!

I work at snap on and I know those aint cheap!!! 
I was looking at getting a set up like that one of these days, but the price on them are freaking nuts!!!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

veedubtek said:


> Of course, I had to go out and buy a somewhat matching toolbox:


I give up! You truly hate money more than I ever can.....just when I think no one can hate money more.....you do this!

Nice box! Err, um.... You know what I mean!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

The amount of hate you have for money is truly astonishing. :laugh:

Seriously, amazing build. Plus I have a sweet spot for Green Sciroccos...


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Mean 'n Green86 said:


> what he said. that box probably cost more than my 07 passat




hah. if you bought it used, definitely...new, depends on trim package 

I got 16K trade in credit from my old box, and it's been paid off for over a year, so it wasn't too bad. 25K is retail


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

veedubtek said:


> hah. if you bought it used, definitely...new, depends on trim package
> 
> I got 16K trade in credit from my old box, and it's been paid off for over a year, so it wasn't too bad. 25K is retail


There isn't that much money to hate in the world!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*A Scirocco you say... *


----------



## nickbukowy (Mar 4, 2011)

TBerk said:


> *A Scirocco you say... *


dam near lost it seeing this :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Most un-exciting update ever. 

Flywheel/clutch/etc... installed-










Fresh trans in there like swimwear-










and in this extremely bad pic, we can almost see the fuel tank mounted and happy, thanks to Mr. Landock welding me up some fuel tank straps-










Some more small things handled, but they obviously weren't important enough to snag pics of. Back at it soon enough! And maybe even some progress that requires more than the skill level of a broom tech...


----------



## Enter the chicken (Dec 11, 2011)

How are you dealing with the reverse switch?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Enter the chicken said:


> How are you dealing with the reverse switch?



I'm basically wiring the car from scratch, so that'll be easy. Stock reverse switch from the 02J trans, powered from a CE2 fuse box and then back to the lights.


----------



## Enter the chicken (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry, I meant to ask about the trans mount on driver's side to reverse switch clearance. As I have the German made 02J/02A to mk1 mounts which has a provision for cable clutch actuation. Which interferes with the reverse gear switch for the 02J transmission. So I'm looking at maybe using an 02A VR trans with my 02J 4 cylinder bell housing?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Enter the chicken said:


> Sorry, I meant to ask about the trans mount on driver's side to reverse switch clearance. As I have the German made 02J/02A to mk1 mounts which has a provision for cable clutch actuation. Which interferes with the reverse gear switch for the 02J transmission. So I'm looking at maybe using an 02A VR trans with my 02J 4 cylinder bell housing?



Ahh! That question makes more sense. Honestly, hadn't given it much thought. If it doesn't clear, I'll probably just make my own switch. Just one of them details I hadn't gotten around to even thinking about yet tbh...or maybe I did and forgot? Hah...my first build of this magnitude, or timeline, I find myself forgetting alot. I sure have accumulated lots of extra parts because of this.


----------



## Enter the chicken (Dec 11, 2011)

veedubtek said:


> Ahh! That question makes more sense. Honestly, hadn't given it much thought. If it doesn't clear, I'll probably just make my own switch. Just one of them details I hadn't gotten around to even thinking about yet tbh...or maybe I did and forgot? Hah...my first build of this magnitude, or timeline, I find myself forgetting alot. I sure have accumulated lots of extra parts because of this.


I was wondering, can you remove the switch from it's original spot and use one of those other plugs/bolts that are next to it? Then it would probably fit with the factory plug.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Nope. Plenty of room. You wouldn't be able to move it to a new location, as the actuator wouldn't hit it. There is only one detent on it to activate the switch. Maybe you could reposition that as well somehow, but I'm thinking not. 










Picked up an FSI fuel filter w/built in regulator and tommy went to town building a bracket to mount that with the walbro and plumbed em all in while I made the hard line-










Then spent just about the entire weekend on wiring. Sourcing more wire. Wiring more. Sourcing more materials. Wiring more. Yeah...I'm over wiring for now, and not even halfway there. 










Gettin warmer-










Happy harness-










Almost happy there, gotta fab up something to protect it now-










Engine bay 95% wired. Gotta do the lighting, lengthen the MAP sensor wires about 4", and run the 02 sensor, which is going a different direction anyway.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

dayum :heart:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking badass! You ran the wires from the fuse box out the door post area, then along the fender/ upper frame area, but where did you cross the harness over to the noggin four it to not show too much?

I assume you will be crafty with the headlight wire run as well.


----------



## dood786. (Dec 6, 2007)

Are you going to be keeping the stock engine cover?
what intake will you be running?


----------



## Enter the chicken (Dec 11, 2011)

I see that your mount is different. Thanks for the replies. Are you going with Diesel Geek shift linkage?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

echassin said:


> dayum :heart:


Thanks, Doc. 



ziggirocco said:


> Looking badass! You ran the wires from the fuse box out the door post area, then along the fender/ upper frame area, but where did you cross the harness over to the noggin four it to not show too much?
> 
> I assume you will be crafty with the headlight wire run as well.


Fuse box is jumping the gun at this point, lol. I'm actually up through the passenger fender, and coming in that lower A-pillar. With a slightly different camera angle, you would see all the wires crossing over the front motor mount and running along one of those nifty crossmember braces like GoKraut/BFI/Eurowise sells. And, if you look down in the hole between the inner fender and frame rail, you see it there too. But, when all is assembled, it will be 95% hidden, which is well enough for me. I'd have to do serious damage to get better than that, and I've got too much vested into the paint/body for that. The oxygen sensor wires still need run, and they will probably be visible as they are going behind the brake booster - I hate to lengthen shielded critical wires like that. I also have more heat shrink on order to somewhat conceal the red power cable. The lighting harness will run with the other harnesses...I just put in 28 hours this weekend, had to call it quits somewhere, lol. Heading north for a week tomorrow, so I had to cram as much in as I could this weekend.



dood786. said:


> Are you going to be keeping the stock engine cover?
> what intake will you be running?


Yes sir. I've gone to great lengths to keep it, and second guessed that decision many times. As for the intake, no clue yet. I want this to look OEM, but no way I'm getting a mk5 snorkel in there and functional, so I haven't decided on that yet. 



Enter the chicken said:


> I see that your mount is different. Thanks for the replies. Are you going with Diesel Geek shift linkage?


Yeah, this is an NLS mount (nothingleavesstock). Probably not going DG. I like their stuff, but I always find myself missing the shift weight at times. Although, since I need cable ends anyway, it might not be a horrible idea, at least temporarily.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

its taken me 4 days to read this thread cover to cover.... WOW!

your attention to detail is amazing! everything is so spotless... the wheel arch mod is one of the most OEM mods i've ever seen

hope to see it at H20i


----------



## dood786. (Dec 6, 2007)

veedubtek said:


> Yes sir. I've gone to great lengths to keep it, and second guessed that decision many times. As for the intake, no clue yet. I want this to look OEM, but no way I'm getting a mk5 snorkel in there and functional, so I haven't decided on that yet.


Try getting one of these style ones then


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

35i 2000 said:


> its taken me 4 days to read this thread cover to cover.... WOW!
> 
> your attention to detail is amazing! everything is so spotless... the wheel arch mod is one of the most OEM mods i've ever seen
> 
> hope to see it at H20i


Thanks!



dood786. said:


> Try getting one of these style ones then



The first style is kinda funny. The air filter is inside the engine cover...so they are essentially filtering their filter. Second one is the same as the OEM snorkel really, I don't have any room straight out the front.


----------



## dood786. (Dec 6, 2007)

From what I have seen, people cut and modify their covers to remove the oem air filter and run a complete intake under the oem cover

intake style


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Progress is happening, albeit not as quick as I'd like. Lots of this :banghead: 

Heater box took a **** on my workbench...and new heater core is AWOL. 










Fuel pump wired up: 










Front brakes installed :heart: 










Uhhh...connect the white wire... 










mk1 meet CE2: 










Toolbox meet wiring harness construction: 










Power distribution (sans relays for engine stuff) all ran. Heat shrunk power cable in the engine bay so it isn't an eyesore now. Clutch system done. Steering column/headlight switch/hazard switch all wired to fusebox. Instrument cluster 1/2 way there. Gotta bunch of connectors and other odds/ends on order. Hopefully get power running to something this week (and actually operate something)...So much solder. So much heat shrinking butt connectors. So much wire routing. So much rolling rock...I can't wait to drop this off at the interior shop after SoWo so I can take a day off. And of course, by day off, I mean work on other projects that are piling up :banghead:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Love the brakes. What size are they, I assume they are bigger than oem. Too bad my wheels arely clear oem callipers.

Looking great!!


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

ziggirocco said:


> Love the brakes. What size are they, I assume they are bigger than oem. Too bad my wheels arely clear oem callipers.
> 
> Looking great!!


 10.1's, supposed to clear most 14's.


----------



## crehner (Feb 14, 2011)

How's the fit on that front brake kit? I've been eyeing that set up for a while now.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

crehner said:


> How's the fit on that front brake kit? I've been eyeing that set up for a while now.


 
No issues here. Comes with a shim kit to ensure everything is properly aligned. Zero issues clearing my RM's without spacers.


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

I love this build! so glad to see progress


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Mean 'n Green86 said:


> so awesome i love the borbets


 seriously considering 16x9 or 9.5 fitment right now. those type a's were 16x9 with 215 -35's. 

discuss


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

They look so good and they aren't your typical bbs rs'.


----------



## G60MAT (Feb 13, 2008)

Getting closer!!!


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

that was my partner in crime posting under my name ^ still no clue what the next wheel is gonna be. Let alone size.

today. dam. Almost a solid 12 hours. With Tom's help today, accomplished:

-fixed the gokraut brace. It didn't line up at all. 

-intercooler back in with hoses/piping, no clamps. Need to order those before I forget. I'm gonna forget.

-Lengthened MAP sensor wiring to reach the relocated MAP. 

-Routed/connected MAF/02 sensor wiring. 

-Battery tray/battery in there. No power, but ground lug installed and cables are routed.

-Relay panel and fuses for engine 98% done. 1 wire left. 

-Fuel tank sending unit installed (but not wired)

-Fuel tank vent hose installed.

-Eliminated a few things off the engine (evap vac supply line, N80 valve, etc...)

-N75 valve replumbed and installed. Had to lengthen all the hoses and position it elsewhere for clearance purposes.

-Replaced rear trans mount. First one I bought was all chooched up.

-Engine grounded.

-Ground distribution block for most of the engine components and fuse block installed, but grounds not hooked up yet. 

-Probably more. I'm whooped. No rest til after SoWo...


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome work, can't wait to see this thing!


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

2TW8 blew the transmission...really has hindered progress. 

But...now when I turn key on, fuel pump go buzz buzz. Turn key to start and starter goes cranky cranky. But, ECM no wanna talky talky and engine no run. Tore in a bit deeper and even though fuel pump goin buzz buzz, it no pumpy pumpy. So...yeah. Gonna try to find a fuel pump local and figure out why the ECM isn't communicating, but it's lookin like she's gettin pushed onto the show field at SoWo. :facepalm:


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

veedubtek said:


> 2tw8 blew the transmission...really has hindered progress.
> 
> But...now when i turn key on, fuel pump go buzz buzz. Turn key to start and starter goes cranky cranky. But, ecm no wanna talky talky and engine no run. Tore in a bit deeper and even though fuel pump goin buzz buzz, it no pumpy pumpy. So...yeah. Gonna try to find a fuel pump local and figure out why the ecm isn't communicating, but it's lookin like she's gettin pushed onto the show field at sowo. :facepalm:


jiabano.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

Live from soho...hi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

great to talk to you at SOWO :wave:, i was the guy with the 79 brasil brown that stopped by


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Word! Awesome meeting all you guys and thanks for the pic! Had an awesome time! Albeit, maybe drank a bit much the entire time  Taking a week or 2 off and trying to get my diesel going before getting back on this, but the wheels are turning...


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

How much for custom rear windows like that :beer::beer:


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

veedubtek said:


> Front brakes installed :heart:


 Could you give specs of these brake disks? Size/brand/model. 
Thx


----------



## crehner (Feb 14, 2011)

That brake kit is available here: 

http://www.momentummotorparts.com/store/braking.asp


----------



## AlexAnikin (May 18, 2013)

crehner said:


> That brake kit is available here:
> 
> http://www.momentummotorparts.com/store/braking.asp


 Good. Is it 280mm 4x100- 535615301 or smth different?


----------



## mozcar78 (Nov 30, 2003)

crehner said:


> That brake kit is available here:
> 
> http://www.momentummotorparts.com/store/braking.asp


 Thanks for the link. I was wondering how the hell people were installing these.... 


Question veedubtek, i am about to tackle a complete rewire. Any reccomendations or list of things I should consider buying from del city to extend/rewire my harness? 

Wires-Gauge? 
Expandable Sleeving-Sizes? 
Heat Shrink Tubing-Sizes? 
Tape? 
Crimp/Butt connectors-Sizes? 

TIA 
:beer:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

mozcar78 said:


> Thanks for the link. I was wondering how the hell people were installing these....
> 
> 
> Question veedubtek, i am about to tackle a complete rewire. Any reccomendations or list of things I should consider buying from del city to extend/rewire my harness?
> ...


 LOL. Love del-city, and I'm sure they love me by now. You'll never have enough wire. I got 10/12/14/16/18/22 from them...most come in 40ft spools and I wanna say I had 5 spools in every color they made, in almost every gauge. You definitely can't get enough 18/22. Same with the heat shrinkable butt connectors. The red and white (I wanna say red is 16-18 and white is 20-22). I've been through an insane amount. The expandable sleeving I think I've really only used 5/8" for everything, sans a few select harnesses run separately (like fuel pump), which used the smallest size, can't remember offhand. Same with heatshrink. I can probably get more accurate numbers when I'm at work where all my receipts are, but I'm nowhere near done yet, so I'm not sure how accurate it will really be for you. I also lengthened my entire engine bay wiring 10' to conceal it all. 

P.S. - get a pair of these (price doesn't seem right on the ebay ad, I don't honestly remember though), but they are the best dam crimpers I've ever used. 

http://compare.ebay.com/like/150893780331?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar 

Also, a GOOD pair of automatic wire strippers is invaluable. I've got a small pair from blue point for like 20/22awg wires, and a somewhat larger set for the bigger wire - can't even remember the brand name of those. And, a table to lay it all out on and try to keep it somewhat organized as you build it. 



AlexAnikin said:


> Good. Is it 280mm 4x100- 535615301 or smth different?


 
mk3 10.1 rotors, I got them from eurospecsport to match my rear brake kit I also sourced from them. I got the caliper kit from mmp as posted above.


----------



## mozcar78 (Nov 30, 2003)

veedubtek said:


> LOL. Love del-city, and I'm sure they love me by now. You'll never have enough wire. I got 10/12/14/16/18/22 from them...most come in 40ft spools and I wanna say I had 5 spools in every color they made, in almost every gauge. You definitely can't get enough 18/22. Same with the heat shrinkable butt connectors. The red and white (I wanna say red is 16-18 and white is 20-22). I've been through an insane amount. The expandable sleeving I think I've really only used 5/8" for everything, sans a few select harnesses run separately (like fuel pump), which used the smallest size, can't remember offhand. Same with heatshrink. I can probably get more accurate numbers when I'm at work where all my receipts are, but I'm nowhere near done yet, so I'm not sure how accurate it will really be for you. I also lengthened my entire engine bay wiring 10' to conceal it all.
> 
> P.S. - get a pair of these (price doesn't seem right on the ebay ad, I don't honestly remember though), but they are the best dam crimpers I've ever used.
> 
> ...


 :beer: Thank you sir!!!! This is a good starting point for me. This should be funnnnnnnn!


----------



## Bubble Block (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey Walt :wave: Any Updates?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Bubble Block said:


> Hey Walt :wave: Any Updates?



Currently awaiting 044 fuel pump fittings from the U.K. :banghead:


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi Walter :beer:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

majid said:


> Hi Walter :beer:


 hey buddy :beer: 



got sidetracked by another project, but she's ready for the road finally. back on this girl soon! 

This will be fun for awhile though


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

So cool


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

i guess progress has been so slow becuz tdi mk3 front end conversion?>


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

This front end is not for the MKI I hope...:what:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

That is a beautiful green!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

All Eyez on me said:


> This front end is not for the MKI I hope...:what:


Who you kidding?! It would be AHH-MAZING!


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

In for updates! :thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

.T.o.n.y. said:


> In for updates! :thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:



me too!

oh wait...

umm. Yeah. Tried to get her running a couple times now. Fuel pump died. Replaced a couple times. Finally got a good pump, and then my gas tank was full of pinholes. Yes, the one I had cleaned, sealed, and powdercoated. Found a new tank, installed, and that's kinda where she's at now. I've got to get her running soon...and I'm also working on my TDI-swap corrado, and building a 2110cc for the Thing. So, yeah....Merry Christmas all!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Ya but only the scirocco stuff counts!


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Well. She'll be running soon. Turns out Uni didn't delete everything that needed deleted for my swap to run correctly. They currently have the ECM and I hope to have it back by next week and finally get to start her and drive her out of the shop. 

But. She'll also be for sale at that time. Between my Thing and my new jet boat...there is simply no place in my life for a car like this right now. Not to mention, the rest of the build is just stroking checks, which someone else could do just the same (or do it themself). And then again, it may never sell and I'll eventually finish. For what I'd need out of her, that sounds like the most realistic result. Time will tell I guess...


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

opcorn:


----------



## TravisDrivesVdubs (Sep 19, 2010)

16v po boy said:


> opcorn:


ever get her running man?


----------



## dubmax (Dec 1, 2004)

Woow this is really focus in a real project, just motivate me to my new proyect :beer:


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

So did you ever end up selling off this project or is it just tucked away?


----------



## Chev2dub (Feb 13, 2008)

Ya she's sold


Words to the herds


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## 81MarsRedS (Apr 24, 2014)

So where is this Green machine


----------



## sciroccodriver (Jan 18, 2004)

*Duuuuude*

SCIROCCODRIVER in for the win!
Hey Walt.... there's literally been 2 days so far where you'd need the top up on the thing all winter. :laugh:


----------

